# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  90+ Protein (Nutrisport)

## RUHL

Nutrisport 90+ Protein 
Kαθως εκανα περιηγηση σε σιτες την ειδα κατα τυχη αλλα αυτο που με εντυπωσιασε ηταν η τιμη στα 5 κιλα(+450 επιπλεων σκονης-στην συγκριση με αλλα κουτια) η τιμη(5ευρω πιο κατω) της ηταν πιο φτηνη και απο 2 X 2270(4540γραμ) Dynamitize,MRM,ΕΑΣ κτλ
Για 90αρα πρωτεινη

90+ Protein is over 90% protein with less than 2% Fat, has all the essential and nonessential amino acids and has been re-formulated with Micellar Casein. The combination of Micellar Casein and Whey ensure that you have a rapid yet prolonged release of protein into your body.


 
Ενω στα 50 γραμαρια προιοντως περιεχει 
Amount Per Servings:
Calories 187Kcal
Protein 45g
Carbohydrate 1.4g
Of which Sugars 1.4g
Fat 1.4g
Of which Saturates 1.4g
Fibre 0.8g
Sodium 0.05g

Other Ingredients:
Undenatured Cross-Flow Microfiltered Whey Protein Isolate, Isolated Undenatured Micellar Casein, Stabiliser, Sweetner, Natural Flavour, Colour (carmoisine)


Τωρα το μιγμα Whey Protein Isolate, Isolated Undenatured Micellar Casein ειναι καλο την γνωμη σας?(εγω οπως το βλεπω αργη+γρηγορη πρωτεινη για πριν τον υπνο οτι πρεπει τι λετε?)
Την εχει παρει κανενας εγω απο αυτην την εταιρια εχω μια γλυταμινη μονο απ οτι ειδα ειναι ευρωπαικη εταιρια οχι lbs δλδ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## anastasisk

Ruhl την τσεκαρα στο site.Η αναλογια τιμης-ποσοτητας ειναι πολυ καλη.Για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια και εγω μονο την γλουταμινη εχω χρησιμοποιησει αλλα μπορω να πω οτι με εβαλες σε σκεψεις και τη βλεπω με καλο ματι....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγώ εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω πως είναι καλύτερα ναναι έτσι η πρωτεΐνη (με δυο μορφές οι και περισσότερες μέσα) 
και εχθές στο σεμινάριο ο Dorian αυτό έλεγε, για τη δική του πρωτεΐνη που αποτελείται από 5 ειδών πρωτεΐνης, 
τώρα για τη συγκεκριμένη που λέει ο αλεξ δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλή, δεν εχω πάρει ποτέ αυτή τη μάρκα.

----------


## Gasturb

Η nutrisport είναι αγγλική, καλή, λιτό design και οικονομική oπότε κ η πρωτεϊνη που αξιολογούμε ειναι μια χαρά  :03. Awesome:  



> Τωρα το μιγμα Whey Protein Isolate, Isolated Undenatured Micellar Casein ειναι καλο την γνωμη σας?(εγω οπως το βλεπω αργη+γρηγορη πρωτεινη για πριν τον υπνο οτι πρεπει τι λετε?)


Συνήθως όλες η whey είναι κατα 80% - 20% whey κ καζεϊνη για καλύτερη χώνεψη, όπως κ το αντίστροφό αν πρόκειτε για καζεϊνη δλδ 80-20 καζεϊνη και whey, οπότε dont worry

Gt

----------


## RUHL

Λοιπον σημερα εκανα περιηγηση στο web και ειπα να μπω στην nutrisport και με εκπλησε αυτο που ειδα  τι ενοω τωρα θα δειτε
Exoυν τον ελενχο που περασε η πρωτεινη οτι τα ποσοστα μεσα δεν @@ αλλα ισχυουν και πιο λεπτομερη περιγραφη του προιοντος





Τελικα η αναλογια της isolate whey ειναι 65% και isolate Micellar Casein ειναι 33% καλη αναλογια ειναι γκας(λεω γκας γιατι μια παρεα 4-5 ατομα μιλαμε τελευτεα  :01. Mr. Green:  ) τι λες?
Και καποιος μια γνωμη για τα Bcaa στα 100 γραμ επειδη βλεπω στα κουτια μου εχουν μονο ανα δοση :01. Cursing:  μετρησεις

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα κανονικα σε ολες οι εταιριες στα σιτε τους δεν θα επρεπε να εχουν κατι τετοια για τα προιοντα τους(lab tests) οτι αυτο που γραφουν στο ταμπελακι αυτο εχουν μεσα.
 γιατι κατι αλλες μαρκες ειναι μαρκα με εκαψες
 :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:  (dynamitize)

----------


## billys15

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη η αναλογια,αλλα τα αμινοξεα που περιεχει σε καθε δοση ειναι καλης ποσοτητας   :03. Thumb up:  .Προσωπικα κοιταω bcaa,αργινινη και γλουταμινη,αυτα με ενδιαφερουν πιο πολυ ας πουμε,και τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## Billy

απ'ότι ξερω καμία whey εκτός από την universal nutrition δεν περιέχει Γλουταμίνη, ακόμα και η un περιεχει γλουταμικα πεπτίδια (δεν ξερω αν αυτό ειναι γλουταμινη).
Σχεδόν όλες οι whey περιέχουν BCAA κai γλουταμικό (something) το όποίο δεν ειναι Γλουταμίνη

----------


## billys15

Τα γλουταμινικα πεπτιδια (ετσι δε λεγονται?   :01. Confused: ),το ειπε κι ο Στρατος,χωνευονται πιο ευκολα απο την απλη γλουταμινη,οποτε συμφερει.Το αλλο,το γλουταμικο οξυ,πρεπει να ειναι προπομπος της γλουταμινης.

----------


## Gasturb

Σχετικά με την πεπτιδιακή γλουταμίνη billy σχεδόν όλες οι πρωτεϊνες περέχουν αλλά ας μην βγούμε off κ ας συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα παρακάτω

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=2062

Ruhl

- Όσες εταιρίες νιώθουν ενοχή δεν τους συμφέρε να παρουσιάζουν τα αποτελέσματα των labs λογικό δεν είναι?   :01. Wink:  

- Για την αναλογία των αμινοξέων ότι είπε ο billys15

- Τώρα για την αναλογία whey/casein να διευκρινήσω καλύτερα. Mεταπροπονητικά το άριστο θα είναι 100% whey και για όλες τις υπόλοιπες ώρες μίξη whey/casein για να κρατάμε τα επίπεδα γλυκόζης στο αίμα χαμηλά οπότε.. κ να υπάρχει καλύτερη αφομοίωση/χώνεψη. 

Gt

----------


## RUHL

σημερα μου ηρθε nutrisport 90+ γευση σοκολατα

πριν λιγο δοκιμασα διαλυτοτητα 10-10

Γευση   :01. lol:   :01. Evil:   :02. Joker:   :02. Green Alien:   :02. Drunken:   εχω πιει και καλυτερες   :01. lol:   χμμ μια περιγραφη τι διαφορα εχουν οι σοκολατες υγειας μαυρη σοκολατα με τις αλλες τις λακτα ξερω γω τις ιον με γαλα που ειναι μια τετοια φαση φανταστητε την νυτρισπορτ σοκολατα υγειας σε γευση και Ιον και λακτα την ΟΝ(που εχεται πιοι οι περισοτεροι πιστευω)

Αφηνει και στο τελος λιγο μια περιεργη γευση δεν μπορω να την περιγραψω κατι σαν αμμο   :01. Mr. Green:   ενα εχω να πω χαιρωμε που αγωρασα 900 γραμ   :01. Smile Wide:   και οχι 5 κιλα  :01. Smile Wide:  

Αντε πικολο να δουμε τι θα πεις εσυ με την nutrisport isolate φραουλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

σκεφτηκα  τελικα τι να κανω με αυτη την πρωτεινη 

Ειναι *πολυ καλη λυση πριν τον υπνο* λοιπον αυτη η πρωτεινη ειναι σχετικα φτηνη 
αλλα οι πηγες της ειναι ακριβες
Isolate whey σκετη και  
Isolated Undenatured Micellar Casein απο τις ακριβες καζεινες 
και σημειωτεα η καθαροτητα της ανα 100 γραμ 92 πρωτεινη παρακαλω

αλλα το κακο η αναλογια τους 65% whey isolate + 33% casein   οποτε με λιγες ερευνες για φτηνες λησεις  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   βρηκα φτηνη καζεινη λεγεται Calcium Caseinate(εξησου καλη με την αλλη ομως η διαφορα τους ειναι οπως με την whey isolate και concetrate) της εταιριας Now και συμπληρωνουμε απο αυτη το 17% που ληπει απο το πολυ καλο μοιγμα πριν υπνο οπως μας λεει ο γκας και ο βοςς το 50% 50% λεω

οποτε με μια μικρη τροποποιηση-μοιγμα γινετε τοπ πρωτεινη πριν τον υπνο και συμφερει αρκετα   :02. Moderator:   :01. Mr. Green:  

 :03. Awesome:   :03. Thumb up:  



 :05. Weights:

----------


## Niiick

κανω ενα καλο ξεθαμα εδω περα γιατι πινω και αυτην τωρα..λοιπον αρκετα φτηνη και οπως λεει και απο πανω isolate και Micellar Casein..οι 2 πιο ακριβες πηγες :03. Thumb up: ..διαλυτοτητα καλη..αρκετα καλη οχι αψεγαδιαστη ομως..γευση μπανανα :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ταλαιπωρια..ασε που αφηνει κατι σαν αμμο οπως λεει και ο ρουλ απο πανω :01. Mr. Green: περα απο γευση τα σπαει ελπιζω να τη συνηθισω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

Ειπαμε παρτε φραουλα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Μιας κ ετοιμαζομαι για την δευτερη παραγγελια του 4μηνου θα παρω να την δοκιμασω... Αντε μπας κ ποιυμε κατι διαφορετικο απο την On....

----------


## Niiick

παρτηνα καλη ειναι και αναλογια τιμης-ποιοτητας και αναλογια τιμης-ποσοτητας..μη παρεις μπανανα :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:  :02. Moderator:

----------


## Eimai_fetes

> παρτηνα καλη ειναι και αναλογια τιμης-ποιοτητας και αναλογια τιμης-ποσοτητας..μη παρεις μπανανα


Τωρα σε κανα 2 βδομαδες θα κανω μια παραγγελια με πολλα θεματακια μεσα...
θα παρω να την δοκιμασω.... για να λες οχι μπανανα, καταλαβαινω πως θα ειναι

----------


## flowin_through

Η αναλογια τιμης-ποσοτητας και ποιοτητας, δεν ειναι καλη, ειναι η καλυτερη που υπαρχει.(που εχω βρει τουλαχιστον). Ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεΐνη και η γευση της ειναι πολυ καλη (μονο σοκολατα παιρνω παντα) και εχεις και δωρο 600 gr κρεατινη με καθε κουβα (στην isolate).

----------


## mantus3

> Η αναλογια τιμης-ποσοτητας και ποιοτητας, δεν ειναι καλη, ειναι η καλυτερη που υπαρχει.(που εχω βρει τουλαχιστον). Ειναι πολυ καλη πρωτεΐνη και η γευση της ειναι πολυ καλη (μονο σοκολατα παιρνω παντα) και εχεις και δωρο 600 gr κρεατινη με καθε κουβα (στην isolate).


την εχεις δωκιμασει?

----------


## flowin_through

Οχι την 90 whey protein, την isolate εχω δοκιμασει και εχω μεινει ευχαριστημενος. Για την ακριβεια ειναι η καλυτερη που εχω παρει. Και εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλες μαρκες. Εκτος απο την ΟΝ. Αλλα και μονο απο αποψη τιμης για μενα ειναι καθοριστικο.

----------


## mantus3

θα ηθελα κ εγω να προσθεσω την γνωμη μου
τιμη: θεικη - τα 5 κιλα βγενουν οσο σε αλλες τα 2
συστατικα: αξιολογη
γευση: ακομα κ με τετοια τιμη απαραδεκτη
διαλιτοτητα: καλη αλλα αντι να σβολιαζει οπως αλλες καταπινεις σκονη

σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι οκ αμα καποιος θελει κατι πολυ φτηνο με περιεχομενο. αλλα μεχρι εκει

----------


## The Rock

Πολύ καλή λύση για αναπλήρωση γευμάτων κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας για λόγους που προαναφέρονται παραπάνω ! 
(έχω κάνει πλήρες ρεβιού στο τόπικ "Καλύτερες Γεύσεις" )

Άψοψη σχέση απόδοσης (Ποιότητας-τιμής) απλά 10/10 και σε αυτήν !

Ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους !

----------


## Kolorizos

Amount Per Serving

Per 30g serving:
Energy: 126kcal/528 kJ
Protein: 21.3g
Carbohydrates: 3.6g
of which sugars: 3.6g
Fat: 2.4g
of which saturates: 1.4mg
Sodium: 0 
Fibre: 0
Other Ingredients

Whey Protein Concentrate, Artificial Flavour, Stabiliser (Carrageenan and Tara Gum), Artificial Colouring, Aspartame (Sweetener).

----------


## nikos-7-

Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι καινουριο μελος στο φορουμ και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια σας.Ενδιαφερομαι να αγορασω πρωτεϊνη αλλα με ενδιαφερει να ειναι οτι πιο καθαρο και ποιοτικο κυκλοφορει σε λογικα πλαισια τιμων..Η σειρα κριτηριων μου ειναι η εξης:

ποιοτητα
υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεϊνης
και μετα τιμη και γευση (αν και παιζουν τον μικροτερο ρολο)

Εχω βρει αυτα τα δυο προιοντα:



Amount Per Servings:

Energy 187KCal
Protein 45g
Carbohydrate 1.4g
Of which is Sugar 1.4g
Fat 1.4g
of which is saturates 1.4g
Fibre 0.8g
Sodium 0.05g

και αυτην:



Amount Per Serving
Per 53g:
Calories: 199.2
Protein: 45.58g
Carbohydrates: 3.6g
Of which Sugars: 2.5g
Fats: 1.48g
Of Which Saturates: 1.48g
Fibre: 1.0g
Sodium: 0.047g



Το σημαντικοτερο για μενα ειναι να ειναι πανω απο 90%.Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?

----------


## giannis64

πρωτα πρωτα δεν επιτρεπετε να ποσταρεις σελιδες για αγορες προιοντων.

δες πως εχουν ποσταρει αλλα μελη  για προιοντα και ξαναποσταρε της αποριες σου.

----------


## The Rock

Εξαιρετική, από τις πιο ποιοτικές που υπάρχουν στην αγορά κατά την αποψή μου. Γεύση μπανάνα και σοκολάτα τα σπάνε !

----------


## nikos-7-

Nα ρωτησω εχει κανεις αποτελεσματα απο ανεξαρτητο εργασηριακο ελεγχο που εχει περασει καποια απο τις 2?Περνανε απο ΕΟΦ τετοια προιοντα?
Επισης αν της παρω απο εξωτερικο( συγεκεκριμενα Αγγλια) υπαρχει θεμα αμφιβολους ποιοτητας του προιοντος?

----------


## The Rock

Φίλε μην ασχολείσαι με τέτοια πράγματα. Στο επίσημο σάιτ έχει έλγχο αλλά μην κολλάς σε τέτοια.

----------


## Levrone

τι εθνικοτητας ειναι αυτη η μαρκα?

----------


## Niiick

> Εξαιρετική, από τις πιο ποιοτικές που υπάρχουν στην αγορά κατά την αποψή μου. Γεύση *μπανάνα* και σοκολάτα τα σπάνε !




Μπανανα που εχω πιει  σε εστελνε αδιαβαστο! και σαν αμμος  οπως ειχαμε πει σε ενα τοπικ με τον ρουλ  :01. ROFL:  αλλα και τη γευση δε τη παλευα! απορω πως σου αρεσε γευστικα.


Αγγλικη ειναι.

----------


## -beba-

Εγώ έχω πάρει την πρώτη (αυτή στο κουβαδάκι) με γευση βανίλια. Πολύ καλή ομολογώ.

----------


## Machiavelli

Παίρνω που και που, σοκολάτα, δε μου αρέσουν οι γεύσεις τους, αλλά μου αρέσει η τιμή τους.

----------


## Napakos

πολυ καλη...γευση σοκολατα τα σπαει...
ασε που εχει και 33% καζεινη μεσα και σε χορταινει κιολας...δλδ ειναι και για βραδυνες ωρες...
τωρα οσο αφορα γευση σιγα ρε παιδια γιατι τα κοτοπουλα τα στεγνα εχουν γευση ? ας αφησουμε τη γευση και ας κοιταξουμε ποιοτητα/τιμη .....
ααα και διαλυτοτιτα εχει πολυ καλη....

----------


## The Rock

> Μπανανα που εχω πιει  σε εστελνε αδιαβαστο! και σαν αμμος  οπως ειχαμε πει σε ενα τοπικ με τον ρουλ  αλλα και τη γευση δε τη παλευα! απορω πως σου αρεσε γευστικα.
> 
> 
> Αγγλικη ειναι.


Δεν ξέρω εμένα μου άρεσε πολύ  :01. Mr. Green: 
Με γάλα ειδικά απίστευτη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mεταφερθηκαν καποια ποστς στο εν λόγω τόπικ που προυπήρχε για το συγκεκριμενο προϊον.
*Παρακληση για αλλη μια φορα:*
*Χρησιμοποιείτε την Αναζήτηση:Κατα ενα 80% βγαζει ευστοχα αποτελεσματα.*
*Είναι σημαντικο οι πληροφορίες του φόρουμ να είναι σωστα ταξινομημενες και όχι σκόρπιες σε πολλα τόπικς.*
*Είναι κατί καλο για όλους μας,δεν κανετε χαρη στους Moderators(αν και εμεις καλουμαστε να τα συμμαζευουμε).*

----------


## Polyneikos

όσον αφορα την πρωτεϊνη,αγγλικη εταιρια,σχετικα πιο μικρη από αλλες,χωρίς να έχει ακουστει κατι αρνητικο ,με ελκυστικες τιμες..όσοι δεν είναι προσκολημενοι σε στανταρ εταιρίες την προτιμουν ευκολα.

----------


## NICK7

Μπορεις να μου πεις σε πιο ελληνικο καταστημα την πουλανε.

----------


## Panagiot1s

Πηρα και εγω το κουβαδακι μου. Γευση σοκολατα.
Τιμη κορυφαια, περιπου 11 ευρο το κιλο.
Διαλυτοτητα 9,5/10, απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει.
Γευση απιστευτη. Η καλυτερη που εχω δοκιμασει μαζι με την ON σοκολατα.
Ειδικα στο γαλα που λεει και o the rock τα σπαει.

----------


## Mitsen

Την έχω δει και εγώ σε πολλά καταστήματα στην Αγγλία και σε *παρα παρα* πόλη καλή τιμή :02. Shock:

----------


## Eddie

> Πηρα και εγω το κουβαδακι μου. Γευση σοκολατα.
> Τιμη κορυφαια, περιπου 11 ευρο το κιλο.
> Διαλυτοτητα 9,5/10, απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει.
> Γευση απιστευτη. Η καλυτερη που εχω δοκιμασει μαζι με την ON σοκολατα.
> Ειδικα στο γαλα που λεει και o the rock τα σπαει.


Και μενα μου αρεσε πολυ φιλε!Και η σοκολατα και η φραουλα!

----------


## Panagiot1s

Φραουλα θα παρω οταν ερθει η εποχη της που να ειναι φρεσκια.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## 28782878

Ρε παιδια τελικα η γευση ειναι καλη η οχι να ξερω γτ δεν ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αλλα δεν μπορω να πιω και χωμα!!!!Πειτε να ξερουμε κανενας που την περνει!!!

----------


## Titanium

> Ρε παιδια τελικα η γευση ειναι καλη η οχι να ξερω γτ δεν ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αλλα δεν μπορω να πιω και χωμα!!!!Πειτε να ξερουμε κανενας που την περνει!!!


Μια χαρα ειναι και η φραουλα και η σοκολατα....Ιδικα η σοκολατα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη.....

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε παιδια τελικα η γευση ειναι καλη η οχι να ξερω γτ δεν ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αλλα δεν μπορω να πιω και χωμα!!!!Πειτε να ξερουμε κανενας που την περνει!!!


Φιλε αυτα ειναι γουστα..εγω μπορω να τρεφομαι μονο με nutrisport..αλλος δε μπορει να την μυρισει.Μια δοκιμη θα σε πεισει..

Η φραουλα που πινω τωρα,με νερο πινεται χαλαρα,μια χαρα.Με γαλα ειναι αψογη!!πολυ καλυτερη απο κατι ΟΝ και τετοιες..Επισης καλα λογια ακουω για την raspberry η οποια θα ειναι η επομενη που θα δοκιμασω.

----------


## 28782878

Ναι οκ θα παρω αλλα λεω να παρω με την μια τα 4+ κιλα και σε 90+ και σε ισολατε για να γλητωσω τα μεταφορικα και οι δυο εχουν παρομοια γευση ????

----------


## 28782878

Ας πουμνε ιδανικη θεωρω της syntrax την whey shake αλλα εχω μερικες αμφιβολιες και ειπα να παρω κατι πιο safe

----------


## Eddie

> Ναι οκ θα παρω αλλα λεω να παρω με την μια τα 4+ κιλα και σε 90+ και σε ισολατε για να γλητωσω τα μεταφορικα και οι δυο εχουν παρομοια γευση ????


Ναι παρομοια εχουν!!Γι αυτο μη παρεις και τις 2 σε ιδια,παρε μια και μια.5κιλες βγαινουν!!  :01. Smile Wide: 

Αν δε σου αρεσουν βρες καποιον να τις πουλησεις,εγω ετσι εκανα με την μπανανα την isolate.

----------


## 28782878

Καταλαβα λεω βανιλια και σοκολατα μπανανες κλπ τα θεωρω καπως!!!

----------


## deluxe

Αγγλικη ειναι, για αυτο ειναι τοσο φθηνη. Λεω και εγω. Παντως απο γευση δε εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα.. Ενταξει μπορει να εχει καλη γευση, αλλα οχι και τελεια.

----------


## Eddie

> Αγγλικη ειναι, για αυτο ειναι τοσο φθηνη. Λεω και εγω. Παντως απο γευση δε εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα.. Ενταξει μπορει να εχει καλη γευση, αλλα οχι και τελεια.


Τι εννοεις τελεια γευση??Εμενα πχ η μυοφιουζιον σοκολατα δε μου αρεσε που την εχετε θεοποιησει ολοι.Τελεια για μενα ειναι η whey shake αλλα με την 90+ σιγουρα απεχει πολυ σε γευση.Οχι οτι ειναι πολυ χειροτερη αλλα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη..

----------


## giannis64

έτσι. η αξιολόγηση μιας πρωτεΐνης σε γεύση, είναι μια πολύ προσωπική άποψη που δεν αντικατοπτρίζει την άποψη όλων.

----------


## 28782878

Ναι οκ αλλα αν μια γευση ειναι απαισια ε ειναι και λιγο αντικειμενικό δεν ειπαμε για μικρες διαφορες ,μιλαμε για το αν πίνεται  ευχαριστα με το αν κανεις εμετο !!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gorillas

κοίτα value for money έχει το καλύτερο πιστεύω. Εγώ μόλις τη τελειώσα τη 5 κιλη μετα από 2 μήνες.Μόνο στο θέμα διαλυτότητας είχα θέμα. Ήταν η μόνη που για να την ανακατέψω την έβαζα στο μπλεντερ. Θα την ξαναπάρω όμως σίγουρα

----------


## magayver

Δηλαδη αξιζει ετσι ?
εχς συγγενη στο UK π ερχετε σε 1 μηνα στο ελλαδα να τον πω να μ φερει μια ? λετε να υπαρχει θεμα στο αεροδρομιο?

----------


## beefmeup

> λετε να υπαρχει θεμα στο αεροδρομιο?


εχω φερει 2 βαλιστες σκονες κ χαπια απο αγγλια :01. Mr. Green: 
δεν θα χεις θεμα..

αλλα κ απο αμερικη ναταν παλι δεν θα ειχες θεμα..

----------


## Nio

> Επισης καλα λογια ακουω για την raspberry η οποια θα ειναι η επομενη που θα δοκιμασω.


Μου ήρθε η raspberry πριν 2 εβδομάδες και τη βρίσκω  :03. Thumb up: 
Για μένα, πλέον, την προτιμώ από τη σοκολάτα της ίδιας.
Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει όμως πως η chocolate της δεν είναι καλή.

----------


## Panagiot1s

Αυτη την περιοδο καταναλωνω των δευτερο πεντακιλο γκουβα nutrisport 90+ σοκολατα και μου φαινεται ότι η γεύση ειναι πιο γλυκιά. 
Μάλλον ακούσανε τα παράπονα περι πικρίλας στη γευση και την αλλαξαν.

----------


## Eddie

> Μου ήρθε η raspberry πριν 2 εβδομάδες και τη βρίσκω 
> Για μένα, πλέον, την προτιμώ από τη σοκολάτα της ίδιας.
> Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει όμως πως η chocolate της δεν είναι καλή.


χαχααχαχαχ τελικα δε μου αρεσε η raspberry!!Περιεργη υφη εχει..πολυ λεπτη σκονη,ριχνω με το σκουπ στο ποτηρι και γεμιζει ο τοπος χαχααχ!!!

Η μπανανα που εχω τωρα ειναι επισης πολυ καλη,αλλα καμια γευση για μενα δε φτανει τη φραουλα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Θέλω να την πάρω και γω σε σοκολάτα λόγο της τιμής της, αλλά με ψιλό προβληματίζει γιατί είναι τόσο φθηνή.  :01. Unsure: 

Προβλήματα όπως ότι κάνει πολύ αφρό, δεν διαλύεται, 
δεν υπάρχουν ε?

----------


## exkaliber

εγω παντως δεν θα την ξαναπαιρνα

βεβαια μου ηρθε ξεσφραγιστη,μαλον αυτο θα επεξε καποιο ρολο
γιατι οι περισσοτεροι εχουν πει καλα λογια γι αυτην

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγω παντως δεν θα την ξαναπαιρνα
> 
> βεβαια μου ηρθε ξεσφραγιστη,μαλον αυτο θα επεξε καποιο ρολο
> γιατι οι περισσοτεροι εχουν πει καλα λογια γι αυτην


Πως σου ήρθε ξεσφράγιστη?
Δεν έκανες φασαρία?

----------


## exkaliber

μπαα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Θέλω να την πάρω και γω σε σοκολάτα λόγο της τιμής της, αλλά με ψιλό προβληματίζει γιατί είναι τόσο φθηνή. 
> 
> Προβλήματα όπως ότι κάνει πολύ αφρό, δεν διαλύεται, 
> δεν υπάρχουν ε?


Κάποιος άλλος που να την έχει πάρει?

----------


## Eddie

> Κάποιος άλλος που να την έχει πάρει?


Τι σε προβληματιζει φιλε μου?Υπαρχουν αυτοι που στηριζουν την εταιρια κι αυτοι που την κραζουν..δοκιμασε και διαλεξε μερια,απλα τα πραγματα.

----------


## tommygunz

> Θέλω να την πάρω και γω σε σοκολάτα λόγο της τιμής της, αλλά με ψιλό προβληματίζει γιατί είναι τόσο φθηνή. 
> 
> Προβλήματα όπως ότι κάνει πολύ αφρό, δεν διαλύεται, 
> δεν υπάρχουν ε?


Ακριβώς για το ίδιο πράγμα προβληματίζομαι για τη συγκεκριμένη και εγώ. Πολύ περίεργο...

----------


## Eddie

> Ακριβώς για το ίδιο πράγμα προβληματίζομαι για τη συγκεκριμένη και εγώ. Πολύ περίεργο...


Στειλτε τους ενα e-mail ρε παιδια,να τους πειτε να την ακριβηνουν λιγο  :01. Razz:

----------


## tommygunz

> Στειλτε τους ενα e-mail ρε παιδια,να τους πειτε να την ακριβηνουν λιγο


Χαχαχ!! 
Απλά ρε συ Eddie δεν είναι και τόσο λογικό ΌΛΕΣ οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες να έχουνε στην τιμή του 5κιλού της Nutrisport το 2κιλό τους. Απλά δεν βγάζει και τόσο νόημα για μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Eddie

> Χαχαχ!! 
> Απλά ρε συ Eddie δεν είναι και τόσο λογικό ΌΛΕΣ οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες να έχουνε στην τιμή του 5κιλού της Nutrisport το 2κιλό τους. Απλά δεν βγάζει και τόσο νόημα για μένα τουλάχιστον.


Kαι γιατι δλδ αμεσως να παει ο νους στο κακο?Την περιπτωση να μη κοιταει τα μεγαλα κερδη την εχεις σκεφτει?Εκτος αυτου μιλαμε για μια παντελως αγνωστη αγγλικη εταιρια που προσωπικα δεν εχω δει πουθενα ουτε καν μια διαφημιση..

Την περιπτωση να χρυσοπληρωνουμε τις αλλες εταιριες για λιγη σκονη,δε τη σκεφτεστε καθολου ας πουμε?Γιατι αν παμε με αυτο το σκεπτικο,η muscletech οντως ειναι η καλυτερη εταιρια στον κοσμο..

----------


## RAMBO

την ειχα δοκιμασει σε γευση μπανανα αρκετα καλη και ενα περισσευμα που ειχα το εφτιαξα γλυκο.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## tommygunz

> Kαι γιατι δλδ αμεσως να παει ο νους στο κακο?Την περιπτωση να μη κοιταει τα μεγαλα κερδη την εχεις σκεφτει?Εκτος αυτου μιλαμε για μια παντελως αγνωστη αγγλικη εταιρια που προσωπικα δεν εχω δει πουθενα ουτε καν μια διαφημιση..
> 
> Την περιπτωση να χρυσοπληρωνουμε τις αλλες εταιριες για λιγη σκονη,δε τη σκεφτεστε καθολου ας πουμε?Γιατι αν παμε με αυτο το σκεπτικο,η muscletech οντως ειναι η καλυτερη εταιρια στον κοσμο..


Το οτι η εταιρεία δεν έχει διαφημίσεις προφανώς της γλιτώνει αρκετά χρήματα.
Ωστόσο, θεμελιώδης νόμος της αγοράς είναι η μεγιστοποίηση του κέρδους (πολλές φορές με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο). Όλες οι εταιρείες κοιτάνε το κέρδος. Και δεν υπάρχει εταιρεία που μπαίνει σε έναν οποιονδήποτε χώρο με το σκεπτικό "ας μην πάμε για τα πολλά κέρδη" και να πάει για λίγα. Όλες πάνε για όσα περισσότερα μπορούν, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

Τώρα αν η Nutrisport έχει βρει τόσο καλό προμηθευτή και προμηθεύεται σε πολύ αναγωνιστικές τιμές την whey, έχοντας διώξει μεσάζοντες από τη μέση και χωρίς να στοχεύει στο μάρκετινγκ, μπράβο της. Αν ισχύουν αυτά τότε είναι κάπως πιο λογικό που έχει τέτοια τιμή. Για τη muscletech που λες πάμε στο άλλο άκρο, με τόσες διαφημίσεις (το μισό MD κάθε μήνα είναι διαφημίσεις από αυτούς) λογικό να έχει τόσο ανεβασμένες τιμές. Τις διαφημίσεις και το μαρκετινγκ που κάνει πληρώνει ο καταναλωτής.

Όσο για αυτό.
Εγώ το σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο πως παίζει να πληρώνουμε χρυσές όλες τις άλλες εταιρείες.
Αλλά θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς και εσύ το ενδεχόμενο η Nutrisport να βάζει κακής ποιότητας whey στα προϊόντα της ή/και λιγότερο ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης από αυτό που αναγράφει στις συσκευασίες.

Το κακό είναι πως ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να μάθουμε ούτε για τη Nutrisport ούτε για τη Muscletech ούτε για καμιά άλλη εταιρεία, όλα σε υποθέσεις είναι βασισμένα. Από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Τι σε προβληματιζει φιλε μου?Υπαρχουν αυτοι που στηριζουν την εταιρια κι αυτοι που την κραζουν..δοκιμασε και διαλεξε μερια,απλα τα πραγματα.


Απο την στιγμη που το τεστ περιεκτηκοτητας πρωτεινης που της εκανα και βγηκε θετικο και οχι σκετη ζαχαρη για μενα η πρωτεινη μετραει.Γευση rassberry μακρια και αγαπημενα,μπανανα μια χαρα και φραουλα επισης πολυ καλη!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> Απο την στιγμη που το *τεστ περιεκτηκοτητας πρωτεινης* που της εκανα και βγηκε θετικο και οχι σκετη ζαχαρη για μενα η πρωτεινη μετραει


για δωσε κανα info γιαυτο..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Διονυσση θα σου απαντησω σε p.m. γιατι η απαντηση ειναι καπως....

----------


## beefmeup

> Διονυσση θα σου απαντησω σε p.m. γιατι η απαντηση ειναι καπως....


θενκς :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

> Διονυσση θα σου απαντησω σε p.m. γιατι η απαντηση ειναι καπως....


αοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαοαχο ρε σαρδαναπαλε..τυφλα να χουν τα lab tests..  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> αοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαχοαοαχο ρε σαρδαναπαλε..τυφλα να χουν τα lab tests..


εννοειται  :01. Mr. Green: 
σαν αυτο το τεστ δεν εχει!!!

----------


## lef

> Διονυσση θα σου απαντησω σε p.m. γιατι η απαντηση ειναι καπως....


για στλ και λιγο απ δω γτ με εχει ψησει ο βασιλης να την δοκιμασω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> εννοειται 
> σαν αυτο το τεστ δεν εχει!!!


και σε μενα φιλε στειλε να το κανω σ ολες τις πρωτεινες να δω αν πιανει  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> για στλ και λιγο απ δω γτ με εχει ψησει ο βασιλης να την δοκιμασω


και μενα αυτος ο αλητης με παρεσυρε και γω φοβομουν στην αρχη αλλα θα την ξαναπαρω.Μαλιστα για να δεις τι φαν της νουτρι ειναι μου την εβαλε στην δικια του παραγγελια κιολας  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Στειλτε τους ενα e-mail ρε παιδια,να τους πειτε να την ακριβηνουν λιγο


  :03. Bowdown:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Τι σε προβληματιζει φιλε μου?Υπαρχουν αυτοι που στηριζουν την εταιρια κι αυτοι που την κραζουν..δοκιμασε και διαλεξε μερια,απλα τα πραγματα.


Θέλω να μάθω γνώμες από αυτούς που την δοκίμασαν,
μήπως δεν έχεις καλή διαλυτότητα,
μήπως η γεύση σοκολάτα, μόνο γευση σοκολάτα δεν είναι
και τέτοια. 

Δεν περιμένω να είναι η τέλεια πρωτεΐνη αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω και καμιά φόλα!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> Θέλω να μάθω γνώμες από αυτούς που την δοκίμασαν,
> μήπως δεν έχεις καλή διαλυτότητα,
> μήπως η γεύση σοκολάτα, μόνο γευση σοκολάτα δεν είναι
> και τέτοια. 
> 
> Δεν περιμένω να είναι η τέλεια πρωτεΐνη αλλά δεν θέλω να πάρω και καμιά φόλα!


Απο διαλυτοτητα της βαζω 8/10,απο γευση η σοκολατα για μενα παιρνει 8/10,αλλος μπορει να της βαλει τγια  :01. Razz: 

Ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικο πραγμα!!Γι αυτο δοκιμασε και κρινε μονος σου..παντως εγω θα περιστρεφομαι γυρω απο nutrisport πλεον,ειδικα οσον αφορα την 90αρα.

----------


## freestyler

δεν πα να χει και γευση  απο σκ*τα που λεει ο λογος με αυτα που γλυτωνεις απο την τιμη παιρνεις σοκολατες να γλυκαθεις  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 

Παιζει σε ελληνικο μαγαζι ή μονο απ'εξω θα την βρουμε>?

----------


## Michaelangelo

> δεν πα να χει και γευση  απο σκ*τα που λεει ο λογος με αυτα που γλυτωνεις απο την τιμη παιρνεις σοκολατες να γλυκαθεις    
> 
> Παιζει σε ελληνικο μαγαζι ή μονο απ'εξω θα την βρουμε>?


Δυστυχώς μονο από έξω. Αλλα η τιμή είναι τρελή! 50-52€ το 5κιλό!

----------


## Alexakos3

Καλύετρα δηλαδή να προτιμήσουμε την 90+ ή την whey isolate της ίδια εταιρίας?? Και να ρωτήσω καμία από τις δύο δεν προτείνεται ως μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα έτσι??

----------


## Eddie

> Καλύετρα δηλαδή να προτιμήσουμε την 90+ ή την whey isolate της ίδια εταιρίας?? Και να ρωτήσω καμία από τις δύο δεν προτείνεται ως μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα έτσι??


Μη μπερδευεσαι,η Whey isolate ειναι καταλληλη..

----------


## lila_1

> Μη μπερδευεσαι,η Whey isolate ειναι καταλληλη..


 Και η 90αρα μια χαρά κάνει και για μεταπροπο

----------


## Eddie

> Και η 90αρα μια χαρά κάνει και για μεταπροπο


Και γω 90αρα παιρνω στο ποστ.

----------


## lila_1

> Και γω 90αρα παιρνω στο ποστ.


Ξέρεις εσύ......... :01. Shifty:  :01. Shifty:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Απο διαλυτοτητα της βαζω 8/10,απο γευση η σοκολατα για μενα παιρνει 8/10,αλλος μπορει να της βαλει τγια 
> 
> Ειναι τελειως υποκειμενικο πραγμα!!Γι αυτο δοκιμασε και κρινε μονος σου..παντως εγω θα περιστρεφομαι γυρω απο nutrisport πλεον,ειδικα οσον αφορα την 90αρα.


Από την στιγμή που έχει καλή διαλυτότητα,
όλα τα άλλα δεν με ενοχλούν.

----------


## Alexakos3

Απλά επειδή διάβασα ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη έχει σε 33% ποσοστό καζείνη για αυτό ρώτησα αν κάνει για μεταπροπονιτικό ρόφημα...

----------


## Eddie

> Απλά επειδή διάβασα ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη έχει σε 33% ποσοστό καζείνη για αυτό ρώτησα αν κάνει για μεταπροπονιτικό ρόφημα...



Εσυ τωρα λες για την 90+!!!Πριν ρωτουσες για την whey isolate που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την 90αρα..ειναι απλα whey isolate χωρις αλλη πηγη.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Την παρέλαβα χτες. Έκανα μίξη με γάλα, διαλυτότητα είχε μια χαρά και η φράουλα σαν γεύση επίσης καλή!

----------


## lila_1

> Απλά επειδή διάβασα ότι η συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη έχει σε 33% ποσοστό καζείνη για αυτό ρώτησα αν κάνει για μεταπροπονιτικό ρόφημα...


Το υπόλοιπο 65% είναι isolate.... σα να λέμε 20 γραμ whey ανα 30γραμ σκόνης
Μια χαρά κάνει τη δουλειά της και μεταπροπονητικά

----------


## nopantas

για μεταπροπονητικο θα προτιμουσατε αυτην η καλυτερα την αντιστοιχη isolate??

----------


## jGod

λεπτομερειες αλα κατλερ!

----------


## Eddie

> για μεταπροπονητικο θα προτιμουσατε αυτην η καλυτερα την αντιστοιχη isolate??


Eξαρταται.Αν πινεις την πρωτεινη και μετα απο λιγο τρως στερεο,τοτε φυσικα την isolate,ενω αν μετα την πρωτεινη αργεις να φας πχ 2 ωρες+ τοτε για μενα καλυτερα την 90+.

----------


## jGod

δεν ξερω τι λες..εγω τωρα παρηγγειλα aizolate(γαματο? :01. Razz: ) banana με δωρο 600γρ κρεατινη..και θα τα πιω και τα 2 στην υγεια σου!

----------


## Eddie

> δεν ξερω τι λες..εγω τωρα παρηγγειλα aizolate(γαματο?) banana με δωρο 600γρ κρεατινη..και θα τα πιω και τα 2 στην υγεια σου!


Εγω το ηξερα,οποιος ασχοληθει με τη νουτρισπορτ,κολλαει..ειναι νομος!!Μεχρι στιγμης ειμαστε 5/5..χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!

Για την aizo μπανανα παντως δεν εχω να πω και τα καλυτερα,αλλα επειδη ξερω οτι εχεις ασχημα γουστα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τη βρειτε μια χαρα..  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jGod

καλα για το value for money δεν παιζεται ρε φιλε..η σοκολατα που πειρα η 90αρα τα σπασε..αλλα ακομη πιο καλη η μπανανα!(απο τοσε π ηπια Myofusion μπανανα..δηλωνω μπανανας!)ασε που οι γειτονες λενε τι νοικοκυρης ειναι αυτος..με βλεπουν με τα 5κιλα να τα πηγαινω στον ψηλο..και λενε μερακλης αυτος..περναει και βαψιματακι το σπιτι!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

εχω μια σοκολατα(isolate) που θα ανοιχτει απο βδομαδα......θα σας πω γνωμη.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> καλα για το value for money δεν παιζεται ρε φιλε..η σοκολατα που πειρα η 90αρα τα σπασε..αλλα ακομη πιο καλη η μπανανα!(απο τοσε π ηπια Myofusion μπανανα..δηλωνω μπανανας!)ασε που οι γειτονες λενε τι νοικοκυρης ειναι αυτος..*με βλεπουν με τα 5κιλα να τα πηγαινω στον ψηλο..και λενε μερακλης αυτος..περναει και βαψιματακι το σπιτι!*


αχ0αχ0αχ0αχ0χ0α0χαχ0αχ0αχ0 οχι ρε φιλε κλαιω  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Rourke

Low budget protein είναι. Καλή οικονομική λύση. 
Άμα έχεις λεφτά όμως πας αλλού σε 90αρα...
Καμία σύγκριση με την Allmax Isoflex σε ποιότητα.
Απλά η Allmax Isoflex είναι δύο κλάσεις καλύτερη.

----------


## sofos

> Low budget protein είναι. Καλή οικονομική λύση. 
> Άμα έχεις λεφτά όμως πας αλλού σε 90αρα...
> Καμία σύγκριση με την Allmax Isoflex σε ποιότητα.
> Απλά η Allmax Isoflex είναι δύο κλάσεις καλύτερη.


οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις κ αυτο ισχυει παντου  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## lila_1

Παπακια...Μια χαρά είναι και δεν παίρνεις ότι πληρώνεις...Πληρώνεις ότι διαφημίζεται.

Αντε μη τα σπασω εδω μέσα, τη περιμένω και 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ το κερατο.... :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> Παπακια...Μια χαρά είναι και δεν παίρνεις ότι πληρώνεις...Πληρώνεις ότι διαφημίζεται.
> 
> Αντε μη τα σπασω εδω μέσα, τη περιμένω και 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ το κερατο....


το πρωτο ισχυει..

για το 2ο ο καιρος γαρ εγγυς.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> Παπακια...Μια χαρά είναι και δεν παίρνεις ότι πληρώνεις...Πληρώνεις ότι διαφημίζεται.
> 
> Αντε μη τα σπασω εδω μέσα, τη περιμένω και 2 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ το κερατο....


lila τι γευση πηρες? εχεις ξαναπαρει αλλη γευση?ασε κανα review. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> εχω μια σοκολατα(isolate) που θα ανοιχτει απο βδομαδα......θα σας πω γνωμη....


 ΔΕ θέλω να σε προκαταβάλω αλλά απλά δεν πίνεται, είναι σαν σκ@τά με κακάο...Επίσης όταν θα το διαπιστώσεις, διατίθεμαι να κάνω το ψυχικό και να σε απαλλάξω απο το βάρος μιας σκάρτης πρωτείνης  ! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> ΔΕ θέλω να σε προκαταβάλω αλλά απλά δεν πίνεται, είναι σαν *σκ@τά με κακάο.*..Επίσης όταν θα το διαπιστώσεις,* διατίθεμαι να κάνω το ψυχικό και να σε απαλλάξω απο το βάρος μιας σκάρτης πρωτείνης*  !


αχαχαχαχαχχααχαχ  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## jGod

> Low budget protein είναι. Καλή οικονομική λύση. 
> Άμα έχεις λεφτά όμως πας αλλού σε 90αρα...
> Καμία σύγκριση με την Allmax Isoflex σε ποιότητα.
> Απλά η Allmax Isoflex είναι δύο κλάσεις καλύτερη.


τετοιου τυπους συγκρισεις αδελφε τις δεχομαι μονο με χημικη αναλυση!οταν την κανεις φερτην!μεχρι τοτε..εγω συκρινω γευσεις -διαλυτοτητα -τιμη ..ολα τα αλλα τα γραφω εκει που δεν πιανει η whey!

----------


## lila_1

> lila τι γευση πηρες? εχεις ξαναπαρει αλλη γευση?ασε κανα review.


 Καλε τι ριβιου να αφήσω, παντού το χω γράψει...  :01. Mr. Green: 

Φράουλα κ σοκολάτα απο ισο έχω πιει και είναι και οι 2 εξίσου γαμάτες

----------


## Dreiko

> ΔΕ θέλω να σε προκαταβάλω αλλά απλά δεν πίνεται, είναι σαν σκ@τά με κακάο...Επίσης όταν θα το διαπιστώσεις, διατίθεμαι να κάνω το ψυχικό και να σε απαλλάξω απο το βάρος μιας σκάρτης πρωτείνης  !


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 




> Καλε τι ριβιου να αφήσω, παντού το χω γράψει... 
> 
> Φράουλα κ σοκολάτα απο ισο έχω πιει και είναι και οι 2 εξίσου γαμάτες


αυτα ειναι.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

μια χαρα πρωτεινη ειναι!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> καλα για το value for money δεν παιζεται ρε φιλε..η σοκολατα που πειρα η 90αρα τα σπασε..αλλα ακομη πιο καλη η μπανανα!(απο τοσε π ηπια Myofusion μπανανα..δηλωνω μπανανας!)ασε που οι γειτονες λενε τι νοικοκυρης ειναι αυτος..με βλεπουν με τα 5κιλα να τα πηγαινω στον ψηλο..και λενε μερακλης αυτος..περναει και βαψιματακι το σπιτι!


εχει πεσει πολυ βαψιμο ψηλε :01. Smile:

----------


## Rourke

> τετοιου τυπους συγκρισεις αδελφε τις δεχομαι μονο με χημικη αναλυση!οταν την κανεις φερτην!μεχρι τοτε..εγω συκρινω γευσεις -διαλυτοτητα -τιμη ..ολα τα αλλα τα γραφω εκει που δεν πιανει η whey!


Δηλαδή αδερφέ αυτά σε μία 90αρα δεν τα κοιτάς?


90+ Protein (Nutrisport) 

Serving Size50g
Calories 188Kcal 
Protein 43g 
*Carbohydrate 3.4g 
Of which Sugars 2.4g 
Fat 1.4g 
Of which Saturates 1.4g* 
Fibre 1.9g 
Sodium 0.045g

Undenatured Cross-Flow Microfiltered whey protein Isolate, Isolated Undenatured *Micellar Casein*, Stabiliser, Sweetner, Natural Flavour, Colour (carmoisine)



Allmax Isoflex 

Serving Size1Scoop(30g)
Calories 111    
 Protein 27g 
Carbohydrates 0.5g
Sugars 0.5g
Fat 0.1g 0% 
Saturated 0.1g 0% + Trans Fat 0g 
 Fiber 0.3g 0% 
Sodium 53mg 

[Whey Protein Isolate Complex [Whey Protein Isolate, WPI97 (Hydrolyzed Whey Protein Isolate), Alpha-Lactalbumin-Rich Whey Peptides, Synermune™ Colostrum], NOS Complex [L-Arginine, Folic Acid, NAC], Glutamine Complex [Glutamine Peptides], LS Complex [Alpha Lipoic Acid, D-Pinitol, 4-Hydroxyisoleucine], Real Vanilla Beans, Natural And Artificial Flavor, Lactoferrin, Acesulfame-Potassium, Sucralose, Guar Gum "ISOFLEX is 98% lactose free


Percent Of Recommended Daily Intake	 
Vitamin A	 	0%
Vitamin C	 	2%
Calcium	 	13%
Iron	 	1%

TOTAL	27000mg	 
† Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAA)
‡ Essential Amino Acids (EAA)

----------


## jGod

χαχα τι να κοιταξω δηλαδη?οτι εχει 1.5γρ λιπος παραπανω και 3 γρ. παραπανω υδ./θρανκα? και εχει 2γρ ζαχαρη στα 50γρ?σου φαινεται πολυ μηπως? ή μηπως θολωσες απο τα 2γρ ζαχαρη..αναρωτιεμαι τι διατροφη κανεις αδελφε !!



P.s καλυτερα banned!

----------


## Rourke

Την καζεΐνη δεν την είδες?

2γρ ζάχαρη την ημέρα επί τρεις φορές την ημέρα = 6γρ ...

Τέλος πάντων μην αναρωτιέσαι τι διατροφή κανω πάρε ότι θέλεις και αφού κοιτάς μόνο την γεύση και την διαλυτοτητα και την τιμή πάρε καλύτερα μιλκσεικ από τα σταρμπακς ρε φίλε...







γευσεις -διαλυτοτητα –τιμη = παγωτά ο Αγαπητός


τέλος πάντων συνεχίστε.....μην φάω banned από το φιλαράκη σου ...κάποιοι ποστάρουν με μέσό μου φαίνεται εδώ....

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Την καζεΐνη δεν την είδες?
> 
> 2γρ ζάχαρη την ημέρα επί τρεις φορές την ημέρα = 6γρ ...
> 
> Τέλος πάντων μην αναρωτιέσαι τι διατροφή κανω πάρε ότι θέλεις και αφού κοιτάς μόνο την γεύση και την διαλυτοτητα και την τιμή πάρε καλύτερα μιλκσεικ από τα σταρμπακς ρε φίλε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οτι να ναι.Οπως του φανει του Λουλουδοπετονι!!!

----------


## beefmeup

> γευσεις -διαλυτοτητα –τιμη = παγωτά ο Αγαπητός
> 
> 
> τέλος πάντων συνεχίστε.....μην φάω banned από το φιλαράκη σου ...κάποιοι ποστάρουν με μέσό μου φαίνεται εδώ....


οπα ψηλε αυτα δεν γινονται...κ ο jgod ηταν μπαναρισμενος μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο οποτε εισαι ανεπικαιρος.
κ ο αγαπητος τα σπαει,τυχαινει να ξερω κ μελος την οικογενειας κ εχω μεσον εκει,αν σε ενδιαφερει :01. ROFL: 

ον τοπικ τωρα προς ολους..για να μην εχουμε αλλα.

η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη(90+),το λεει οτι ειναι μπλεντ..κ οτι εχει καζεινη.
δεν το κρυβουν πουθενα οποτε ειναι θεμα επιλογης..αυτο δεν την κανει κακη μιας κ εχει την καλυτερη μορφη καζεινης μεσα(στα χαρτια τουλαχιστον),κ μονο ισο..

στον αντιποδα καποιος μπορει να πει οτι η πρωτεινη που προτεινεις rourke εχει μεσα ενα σωρο fillers κ προσθετα(μεγαλυτερη επεξεργασια) πραγμα που η αλλη της νουτρι δεν εχει καθολου.

----------


## jGod

σε μενα απευθυνεσε?αχααχααχ τραγικος εισαι αδελφε..οσο και στις γνωσεις περι συμπληρωματων....ασχετο που δεν ασχοληθηκα οτι συγκρινες τo blend της Nutrisport με την isolate της αλλης εταιριας..ξερεις εχει και η nutri isolate!
ειμαι 2-3 φορες banned...τωρα αν ο τεφφατζης ειναι και μοντερειτορ δεν το ξερα!τωρα θα γραφω και με βυσμα!χαχα! U make my day ! 


p.s ξέρω και έγω ένα αγαπητό..που παει στο γυμναστηριο το gymnasium στην τσιμισκη..

είδες rourke?μεσα στο βύσμα είμαι!ζχαχαχχαααχαχαχ

----------


## Rourke

Φίλε beef συζητάμε τώρα τι? για μία πρωτεΐνη του κιλού με καζεΐνη που λέγεται 90αρα?

Ή παίρνεις 90αρα ή δεν παίρνεις? 90αρα με καζεΐνη? Ποιο το νόημα 


Εννοείται επειδή η άλλη έχει και μεγαλύτερη επεξεργασία είναι και ποιο ακριβή...από που και ως που είναι κακό αυτό?


Τέλος πάντων νόμιζα το banned για εμένα πήγαινε προς τον beef και o  beef ήταν γνωστό σου ( όχι ο ΤΕΦΑ..) ...το θέμα είναι να συζητάμε εδώ μέσα με επιχειρήματα και όχι να χλευάζουμε...


Όσο για την ειρωνία  jGod από το ίντερνετ καλά είναι ....bravo τα ξέρεις όλα...μάγκας...από το ίντερνετ....bravo ....όλα τα ξέρεις ...

----------


## beefmeup

> Τέλος πάντων νόμιζα το banned για εμένα πήγαινε προς τον beef και o  beef ήταν γνωστό σου ( όχι ο ΤΕΦΑ..)


ουδεμια σχεση(κανεις λογικα αλματα rourke :01. Mr. Green: ),τεσπα..παμε παρακατω.

το νοημα για την 90 με καζεινη,ειναι οτι εχει μεσα κ ισο πραγμα που θα σου δωσει(κ καλα),αμινο μετα την προπονα,αλλα κ θα σου κανει κ peak μετα απο 2 ωρες λογω καζεινης.

η περισοτερη επεξεργασια στο χωριο μου σημαινει,χαμηλοτερο τελικο αποτελεσμα οσον αφορα την σχεση πρωτη υλη/τελικο προιον λογω αυτης της παραπανω επεξεργασιας.

----------


## lila_1

> Ή παίρνεις 90αρα ή δεν παίρνεις? 90αρα με καζεΐνη? Ποιο το νόημα


Η 90αρα ήταν πράγματι 90άρα πλας μέχρι που ακρίβηνε η whey και προκειμένου να μην αυξήσει την τιμή της, μείωσε τη περιεκτικότητα της..
Σιγά τ αυγά δηλαδή, τι 93 τί 86...πολύ το ψειρίζετε..

Και επιπλέον μάλλον πλεονέκτημα είναι η καζείνη που έχει...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ουδεμια σχεση(κανεις λογικα αλματα rourke),τεσπα..παμε παρακατω.
> 
> το νοημα για την 90 με καζεινη,ειναι οτι εχει μεσα κ ισο πραγμα που θα σου δωσει(κ καλα),αμινο μετα την προπονα,αλλα κ θα σου κανει κ peak μετα απο 2 ωρες λογω καζεινης.
> 
> η περισοτερη επεξεργασια στο χωριο μου σημαινει,χαμηλοτερο τελικο αποτελεσμα οσον αφορα την σχεση πρωτη υλη/τελικο προιον λογω αυτης της παραπανω επεξεργασιας.


συμφωνω απολυτα!!!

----------


## ελμερ

δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε τη σχεση τιμης αξιας του προιοντος...και γω πιστευω οτι η intra pro που ειχα παρει ειναι καλυτερη ,αλλα η τιμη της υπερδιπλασια απ τη 90+ ανα κιλο....ετσι στη ζυγαρια μου κερδιζει ι 90+ με διαφορα ,γι αυτο και θα τη δοκιμασω....οι περισσοτεροι ειμαστε ερασιτεχνες και κανουμε το χομπι μας ,την αγαπη μας....δε νομιζω να μας θολωσει λιγη παραπανω ζαχαρη...ας τρωμε ενα γλυκο λιγοτερο το μηνα...απο κει και περα ελευθερη αγορα ειναι καθενας οτι θελει αγοραζε αναλογα με το γουστο του και το πορτοφολι του....φιλικα... :02. Welcome:                                                                                          αν μπορει ,ας μου στειλει καποιος pm με πληροφοριες για τη συγκεκριμενη....thanks

----------


## beefmeup

τα οφ ποστ πηγαν στην αλλανα..

*Στην αλάνα με τα χαλίκια............ 				*

----------


## onymos

παιδια νομιζω πως μια εξηγηση για αυτο το προιον και που οφειλεται η γαματη-τελεια-ιδανικη-αξεπεραστη τιμη μπορει να μασ δωσει ο bane γιατι ειναι μεσα στα κολπα...οτι και να λεμε εμεις ειναι απλα προσωπικη αποψη πιστευω. εμενα κατι μου βρωμαει αλλα αν μου δικαιολογησει καποιος τν αυ8εντικοτητα  της θα την  προτιμω.γιαυτο καντε μια εκκληση στον bane τα ξερασει ολα! :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια νομιζω πως μια εξηγηση για αυτο το προιον και που οφειλεται η γαματη-τελεια-ιδανικη-αξεπεραστη τιμη μπορει να μασ δωσει ο bane γιατι ειναι μεσα στα κολπα...οτι και να λεμε εμεις ειναι απλα προσωπικη αποψη πιστευω. εμενα κατι μου βρωμαει αλλα αν μου δικαιολογησει καποιος τν αυ8εντικοτητα  της θα την  προτιμω.γιαυτο καντε μια εκκληση στον bane τα ξερασει ολα!


Καταρχην ο bane εχει να γραψει κανα χρονο,επειτα αν κι εμενα μου δικαιολογησει καποιος την αυθεντικοτητα μιας ακριβης πρωτεινης και βγει καθαρη,τοτε ναι..ισως με βαλει σε σκεψεις.Καποτε εκθειαζαμε την eas που πριν 5 χρονια επαιρνα τα 2.3κιλα 94 ευρω,αλλα μολις βγηκαν διαπιστευτηρια για παραφουσκωμενο υδραργυρο και βαρεα μεταλλα,δε μας χαλασε!!Ε λοιπον,αφου τη σαβουρα θα τη φαμε που θα τη φαμε,τουλαχιστον μη μας πιανουν και τον κωλο..

----------


## Tasos Green

> Καταρχην ο bane εχει να γραψει κανα χρονο,επειτα αν κι εμενα μου δικαιολογησει καποιος την αυθεντικοτητα μιας ακριβης πρωτεινης και βγει καθαρη,τοτε ναι..ισως με βαλει σε σκεψεις.Καποτε εκθειαζαμε την eas που πριν 5 χρονια επαιρνα τα 2.3κιλα 94 ευρω,αλλα μολις βγηκαν διαπιστευτηρια για παραφουσκωμενο υδραργυρο και βαρεα μεταλλα,δε μας χαλασε!!Ε λοιπον,αφου τη σαβουρα θα τη φαμε που θα τη φαμε,τουλαχιστον μη μας πιανουν και τον κωλο..


xaxaxax τα ειπες ολα!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  +10000000000000000000

----------


## onymos

> Καταρχην ο bane εχει να γραψει κανα χρονο,επειτα αν κι εμενα μου δικαιολογησει καποιος την αυθεντικοτητα μιας ακριβης πρωτεινης και βγει καθαρη,τοτε ναι..ισως με βαλει σε σκεψεις.Καποτε εκθειαζαμε την eas που πριν 5 χρονια επαιρνα τα 2.3κιλα 94 ευρω,αλλα μολις βγηκαν διαπιστευτηρια για παραφουσκωμενο υδραργυρο και βαρεα μεταλλα,δε μας χαλασε!!Ε λοιπον,αφου τη σαβουρα θα τη φαμε που θα τη φαμε,τουλαχιστον μη μας πιανουν και τον κωλο..


καταρχας φιλε Eddie αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα...δευτερον μπορει να βγηκε αυτο για τν ΕΑΣ αλλα νομιζω πως επινες πρωτεινη ενω αν αυτη ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη? υποπτη τιμη για μια προτεινη που εχει ολα τα καλα! ε δε μπορω να πιστεψω πως οι αλλες εταιριες ειναι τοσο μα@@@κες που εχουν τισ τιμες στο θεο.και να σ πωκατι ποθ παρατηρησα.κοιτα τα τοπ sellers στο γνωστο σιτε με το λιονταρι....γτ δεν υπαρχει εκει αυτη η πρωτεινη που ειναι τελεια απο αποψη  τιμη ποιοτητα ποσοτητα :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

αν δεν κανει εργαστηριακους ελεγχους κανεις δεν μπορει να ξερει τι παιζει ειτε λεγεται bane ειτε λεγεται beef η δεν ξερω γω ποιος αλλος..
οποτε ας μην ξεφυγουμε απο την αξιολογηση αν θελετε,κ παμε στο "γιατι?" ειναι φτηνη σε σχεση με αλλες..η απαντηση ειναι απλη.."γιατι τοσο την πουλανε"..τι να κανουμε τωρα.
απο κει κ περα ειναι θεμα επιλογης το να την αγορασει καποιος.

----------


## Eddie

> καταρχας φιλε Eddie αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα...δευτερον μπορει να βγηκε αυτο για τν ΕΑΣ αλλα νομιζω πως επινες πρωτεινη ενω αν αυτη ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη? υποπτη τιμη για μια προτεινη που εχει ολα τα καλα! ε δε μπορω να πιστεψω πως οι αλλες εταιριες ειναι τοσο μα@@@κες που εχουν τισ τιμες στο θεο.και να σ πωκατι ποθ παρατηρησα.κοιτα τα τοπ sellers στο γνωστο σιτε με το λιονταρι....γτ δεν υπαρχει εκει αυτη η πρωτεινη που ειναι τελεια απο αποψη  τιμη ποιοτητα ποσοτητα


Φιλε,επειδη ξερω ποσο δυσκολα χανω βαρος θα σου πω οτι αυτο που λες ειναι μαλλον αδυνατο!!Εχω φτασει να παιρνω 160γρ nutrisport τη μερα και δε με εμποδισε πουθενα..ουτε διαφορα παρατηρησα με αλλες πρωτεινες που ειχα στο παρελθον,οπως syntrax,phd κλπ.

@beef τελευταιο οφ..να με συγχωρας,χρωσταω νουτρι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

εδδιε σε συγκριση με την πρωτεινη απο bp πως την βρισκεις την nutri???

----------


## Eddie

> εδδιε σε συγκριση με την πρωτεινη απο bp πως την βρισκεις την nutri???


Ανωτερη,και απο γευση και απο "συνηθεια" γιατι την bulk τη βαρεθηκα πολυ γρηγορα.Επισης με καθε επιφυλαξη,το διαστημα που επαιρνα bulk ειχα και το κολλημα στη διαιτα..που εριχνα εριχνα θερμιδες και δε ξεκολλουσα.Μονο και μονο γι αυτο,πολυ δυσκολα να ξαναπαρω,ισως ειναι και η ιδεα μου αλλα δε το επιχειρω.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> καταρχας φιλε Eddie αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα...δευτερον μπορει να βγηκε αυτο για τν ΕΑΣ αλλα νομιζω πως επινες πρωτεινη ενω αν αυτη ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη? υποπτη τιμη για μια προτεινη που εχει ολα τα καλα! ε δε μπορω να πιστεψω πως οι αλλες εταιριες ειναι τοσο μα@@@κες που εχουν τισ τιμες στο θεο.και να σ πωκατι ποθ παρατηρησα.κοιτα τα τοπ sellers στο γνωστο σιτε με το λιονταρι....γτ δεν υπαρχει εκει αυτη η πρωτεινη που ειναι τελεια απο αποψη  τιμη ποιοτητα ποσοτητα


φιλε η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι πρωτεινη.Την εχω περασει απο αξιοπιστο ελεγχο και εχει οντως μεσα πρωτεινη :01. Mr. Green: .Επισης το καταστημα με το λιονταρι την εχει!!!Και η τιμη της ειναι χαμηλη γιατι δεν υπαρχει διαφιμηση σαν της Muscletech και της Gaspari!!!

----------


## onymos

> φιλε η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι πρωτεινη.Την εχω περασει απο αξιοπιστο ελεγχο και εχει οντως μεσα πρωτεινη.Επισης το καταστημα με το λιονταρι την εχει!!!Και η τιμη της ειναι χαμηλη γιατι δεν υπαρχει διαφιμηση σαν της Muscletech και της Gaspari!!!


ειπα οτι δν ειναι στα τοπ σελλερς...διαβασε  καλυτερα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ειπα οτι δν ειναι στα τοπ σελλερς...διαβασε  καλυτερα


Oκ.Απαντησε μου για τα αλλα που σου ειπα!!!

----------


## onymos

> Oκ.Απαντησε μου για τα αλλα που σου ειπα!!!


εσυ πες μ τι ερευνα εκανες :01. Unsure:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εσυ πες μ τι ερευνα εκανες


Οταν παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη ειτε απο φαι ειτε απο συμπληρωμα εγω οπως και ο περισσοτερος κοσμος εχω αερια.Σε ολες τις νουτρι σε 2 + σκουπ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι γινεται στο σπιτι :01. Razz:  και μπορει να γελασεις αλλα για μενα ειναι το πιο καλο διαπιστευτηριο γνησιοτητας :01. Mr. Green: .Πες και για τις διαφημισεις τωρα!!!

----------


## onymos

> Οταν παιρνω πολυ πρωτεινη ειτε απο φαι ειτε απο συμπληρωμα εγω οπως και ο περισσοτερος κοσμος εχω αερια.Σε ολες τις νουτρι σε 2 + σκουπ δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι γινεται στο σπιτι και μπορει να γελασεις αλλα για μενα ειναι το πιο καλο διαπιστευτηριο γνησιοτητας.Πες και για τις διαφημισεις τωρα!!!


ισχυει αυτο π λες...αλλα επειδη 8α κανω παραγγελια τελη αυγουστου απο το uk..8α ηθελα πολυ να την παρω αλλα ακομα εχω αμφιβολιες...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ισχυει αυτο π λες...αλλα επειδη 8α κανω παραγγελια τελη αυγουστου απο το uk..8α ηθελα πολυ να την παρω αλλα ακομα εχω αμφιβολιες...


τις ιδιες αμφιβολιες ειχα και γω και σε καταλαβαινω.Να ναι καλα ο Eddie που με εψησε για την πρωτη τοτε παραγγελια νουτρις το Πασχα :08. Toast:

----------


## sofos

> ισχυει αυτο π λες...αλλα επειδη 8α κανω παραγγελια τελη αυγουστου απο το uk..8α ηθελα πολυ να την παρω αλλα ακομα εχω αμφιβολιες...


παρτην αφου ειναι δοκιμασμενη απ τα παιδια κ απ τη στιγμη που ναι απο Αγγλια δε θα χεις τον φοβο μην ειναι τπτ βουλγαρικη  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  γιατι στην Ελλαδα πολλα ειδαν τα ματια μας  :01. Razz:

----------


## Titanium

Παιδες εχει δοκιμασει κανεις βανιλια??????

----------


## NASSER

Στο παρελθόν, εως και το 2006 αγόραζα nutrisport 90+ και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο την πρωτείνη. Γευστικά όλες ήταν πολύ καλές τόσο σε γευση όσο και σε διαλυτότητα. Είναι αρκετά αυτα τα στοιχεία σε συνδιασμό με την καλή τιμή να την προτιμάμε.
Έπειταμόνο στη γεύση σοκολάτα είχα δει αυτό που αναφέρει ο RUHL, ότι άφινε μια αίσθηση της άμμου και η γεύση είχε αλλάξει λίγο. Φυσικά δεν μιλάμε για τραγική διαφορά, ούτε είναι λόγος για να πεις πως δεν την αγοράζεις. Οι υπόλοιπες γεύσεις παρέμειναν όπως είχαν.

----------


## onymos

> Στο παρελθόν, εως και το 2006 αγόραζα nutrisport 90+ και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο την πρωτείνη. Γευστικά όλες ήταν πολύ καλές τόσο σε γευση όσο και σε διαλυτότητα. Είναι αρκετά αυτα τα στοιχεία σε συνδιασμό με την καλή τιμή να την προτιμάμε.
> Έπειταμόνο στη γεύση σοκολάτα είχα δει αυτό που αναφέρει ο RUHL, ότι άφινε μια αίσθηση της άμμου και η γεύση είχε αλλάξει λίγο. Φυσικά δεν μιλάμε για τραγική διαφορά, ούτε είναι λόγος για να πεις πως δεν την αγοράζεις. Οι υπόλοιπες γεύσεις παρέμειναν όπως είχαν.


ποσο καιρο τν χρησιμοποιουσες φιλε μου?

----------


## NASSER

> ποσο καιρο τν χρησιμοποιουσες φιλε μου?


Δυο συνεχόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Στο παρελθόν, εως και το 2006 αγόραζα nutrisport 90+ και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος απο την πρωτείνη. Γευστικά όλες ήταν πολύ καλές τόσο σε γευση όσο και σε διαλυτότητα. Είναι αρκετά αυτα τα στοιχεία σε συνδιασμό με την καλή τιμή να την προτιμάμε.
> Έπειταμόνο στη γεύση σοκολάτα είχα δει αυτό που αναφέρει ο RUHL, ότι άφινε μια αίσθηση της άμμου και η γεύση είχε αλλάξει λίγο. Φυσικά δεν μιλάμε για τραγική διαφορά, ούτε είναι λόγος για να πεις πως δεν την αγοράζεις. Οι υπόλοιπες γεύσεις παρέμειναν όπως είχαν.


Νasser το συζητουσα και με τον Βασιλη αυτο που λες τις προαλες.Η μπανανα που πινω τωρα δεν ειναι τοσο ωραια με την πρωτη μπανανα νουτρι που ειχα πιει.Καταληξαμε στο συμπερασμα πως παιζει να υπαρχουν διαφορετικες παρτιδες γευσεων!!!

----------


## onymos

> Δυο συνεχόμενα χρόνια.


και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν θετικα? εσυ τωρα που μ λες 2 συνεχομενα χρονια αυτο απο μονο τ ειναι ενα επιχειρημα...συμφερει αφανταστα τη χωνω χαλαρα στο πρωινο μου

----------


## NASSER

> Νasser το συζητουσα και με τον Βασιλη αυτο που λες τις προαλες.Η μπανανα που πινω τωρα δεν ειναι τοσο ωραια με την πρωτη μπανανα νουτρι που ειχα πιει.Καταληξαμε στο συμπερασμα πως παιζει να υπαρχουν διαφορετικες παρτιδες γευσεων!!!


Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές παρτίδες γεύσεων. Αυτο για άλλους είναι καλό και για άλλους αρνητικό. Προσωπικά με αφίνει αδιάφορα απο τη στιγμή που το αποτέλεσμα είναι θετικό.




> και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν θετικα? εσυ τωρα που μ λες 2 συνεχομενα χρονια αυτο απο μονο τ ειναι ενα επιχειρημα...συμφερει αφανταστα τη χωνω χαλαρα στο πρωινο μου


Οπως προανέφερα, ναι το αποτέλεσμα ήταν θετικό και αυτο επειδή ότι λέει η συσκευασία αυτο έχει μέσα. Σκέψου πως με ένα σκουπ έδινε 50 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη. Την είχα στο πρωινό και σε γευμα πριν την προπόνηση και τελευταίο γευμα πριν τον ύπνο. Τότε έκανα 7 γεύματα συνολικά. Επίσης να τονίσω πως σε περίοδο δίαιτας με βοήθησε πολύ καθώς δεν κούραζα το στομάχι μου με γεύματα.

----------


## onymos

ναι η αληθεια ειναι πως αν εχει οτι λεει ειναι πλ καλη για να ειναι αληθινη...πινεις αβερτα προτεινη ειναι οικονομικη λογω της μεγαλης περιεκτικοτητας καπο θεμα τιμης ποσοτητας ποιοτητας ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη.με εψησες τωρα φιλε θα τν τσιμπησω. 2 συνεχομενα χρονια και με τν ποσοτητα που επινες...αμα ηταν φολα ζαχαρη θαχες γινει σα μπιφτεκι :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> ναι η αληθεια ειναι πως αν εχει οτι λεει ειναι πλ καλη για να ειναι αληθινη...πινεις αβερτα προτεινη ειναι οικονομικη λογω της μεγαλης περιεκτικοτητας καπο θεμα τιμης ποσοτητας ποιοτητας ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη.με εψησες τωρα φιλε θα τν τσιμπησω. 2 συνεχομενα χρονια και με τν ποσοτητα που επινες...αμα ηταν φολα ζαχαρη θαχες γινει σα μπιφτεκι


Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν δεν μπορουσα να την πάρω γιατι την προμηθευόμουν απο εξωτερικό, έπεσα πάνω σε πρωτεινες-ζάχαρη που μου έκαναν ζημιά και στο στομάχι  :01. Wink: 
Συμπέρασμα: αμα κάτι είναι δοκιμασμένο πως λειτουργεί καλά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξεις, εκτός και αμα θέλεις να ξεφύγεις απο τη ρουτίνα.

----------


## onymos

> Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν δεν μπορουσα να την πάρω γιατι την προμηθευόμουν απο εξωτερικό, έπεσα πάνω σε πρωτεινες-ζάχαρη που μου έκαναν ζημιά και στο στομάχι 
> Συμπέρασμα: αμα κάτι είναι δοκιμασμένο πως λειτουργεί καλά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξεις, εκτός και αμα θέλεις να ξεφύγεις απο τη ρουτίνα.


και γιατι τη σταματησες μετα το 2006?

----------


## onymos

> Η πλάκα είναι πως όταν δεν μπορουσα να την πάρω γιατι την προμηθευόμουν απο εξωτερικό, έπεσα πάνω σε πρωτεινες-ζάχαρη που μου έκαναν ζημιά και στο στομάχι 
> Συμπέρασμα: αμα κάτι είναι δοκιμασμένο πως λειτουργεί καλά, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το αλλάξεις, εκτός και αμα θέλεις να ξεφύγεις απο τη ρουτίνα.


και πες ποιες ειναι αυτεσ ρε συ να τισ αποφευγουμε...φωτισε μασ με τν εμπειρια σου :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

> και πες ποιες ειναι αυτεσ ρε συ να τισ αποφευγουμε...φωτισε μασ με τν εμπειρια σου



Σίγουρα δεν ήταν και δεν έγιναν επώνυμες  :01. Smile:  Μάλλον έχουν αποσυρθεί και από τα ράφια πολλών καταστημάτων στην Ελλάδα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## onymos

> Σίγουρα δεν ήταν και δεν έγιναν επώνυμες  Μάλλον έχουν αποσυρθεί και από τα ράφια πολλών καταστημάτων στην Ελλάδα.


τεσπα θα παρω και τη νουτρι μαζι με το κοντεινερ που 8α φερω για να βγαλω ολο το χρονο γτ η ελλαδιτσα μας παρα εχει ακριβηνει...και αμα ειναι μαπα θα σας πριζω ολη μερα :04. Box:  :04. Box:  :04. Box:

----------


## onymos

με μια μικρη ερευνα στο γουγλη..διαπιστωσα πως η παρουσα πρωτεινη εχει αλλαξει πλ σε θεμα γευση κ υφη με το καιρο.αυτο το λεω και για τον φιλο νασσερ π τν χρησιμοποιουσε εως το 2006.λενε οτι τωρα εχει γευση χωμα-αλευρι.

----------


## beefmeup

> με μια μικρη ερευνα στο γουγλη..διαπιστωσα πως η παρουσα πρωτεινη εχει αλλαξει πλ σε θεμα γευση κ υφη με το καιρο.αυτο το λεω και για τον φιλο νασσερ π τν χρησιμοποιουσε εως το 2006.λενε οτι τωρα εχει γευση χωμα-αλευρι.


κοιτα εγω περνω τα τελευταια 3 χρονια περιπου νουτρι(κ την σπαω καμια φορα με 1-2 αλλες μαρκες για την συνηθεια της γευσης περισοτερο),κ οντως εχει μικρες αλλαγες στην υφη της..διαφορα σε αποτελεσματα πανω μου ομως δεν εχω δει σε σχεση με παλια..
ουτε σε πεψη,ουτε σε ενοχλησεις ουτε πουθενα..κ εχω ευαισθητη κοιλιτσα.. :01. Mr. Green: 
το παραμικρο με ενοχλει γιαυτο αποφευγω να περνω σκονες που δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει κ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα μου δημιουργησουν προβληματα..

οσο κ να το ψαχνεις ετσι ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις..παρε μια φορα κ δοκιμασε..
αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος παρε μια του κιλου που ειναι πολυ φτηνη,κ βλεπεις.

----------


## onymos

> κοιτα εγω περνω τα τελευταια 3 χρονια περιπου νουτρι(κ την σπαω καμια φορα με 1-2 αλλες μαρκες για την συνηθεια της γευσης περισοτερο),κ οντως εχει μικρες αλλαγες στην υφη της..διαφορα σε αποτελεσματα πανω μου ομως δεν εχω δει σε σχεση με παλια..
> ουτε σε πεψη,ουτε σε ενοχλησεις ουτε πουθενα..κ εχω ευαισθητη κοιλιτσα..
> το παραμικρο με ενοχλει γιαυτο αποφευγω να περνω σκονες που δεν τις εχω δοκιμασει κ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα μου δημιουργησουν προβληματα..
> 
> οσο κ να το ψαχνεις ετσι ακρη δεν θα βγαλεις..παρε μια φορα κ δοκιμασε..
> αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος παρε μια του κιλου που ειναι πολυ φτηνη,κ βλεπεις.


διφορουμενες αποψεις βλεπω και δε ξερω τι να κανω! ειδα και τν αναλυση..91,55% προτεινη και ολα καλα.να σ πω κατι δε με πειραζει τοσο πολυ η γευση δε πα να εχει γευση σκατα τουλαχιστον να εχει μεσα αυτο π λεει εκει σκαλωνω. :01. Wink:  εσυ ποια γευση προτιμας?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

δοκιμασε σοκολατα,φραουλα,μπανανα μεινε με 1000 μακρια απο την rasberry και απο την βανιλια που ενω δεν εχω δοκιμασει εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι σαν στοκος εντελως

----------


## beefmeup

εγω περνω μονο σοκολατα φραουλα,κ απο αυτην αλλα κ απο την isolate της ιδιας εταιριας.
οποτε για τις αλλες γευσεις δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη..
αυτες οι 2 ομως ειναι καλες :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εγω περνω μονο σοκολατα φραουλα,κ απο αυτην αλλα κ απο την isolate της ιδιας εταιριας.
> οποτε για τις αλλες γευσεις δεν μπορω να εχω γνωμη..
> αυτες οι 2 ομως ειναι καλες


δοκιμασε και την μπανανα beef :01. Wink:

----------


## onymos

ειχατε καμια γευση χωματος ή να νιωθετε οτι πινετε αλυρι με νερο?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ειχατε καμια γευση χωματος ή να νιωθετε οτι πινετε αλυρι με νερο?


αφηνει στο τελος λιγο σαν χωμα αλλα δεν ειναι σε βαθμο που να σε ενοχλει.Προσωπικα μετα απο 3-4 φορες την συνηθισα και δεν την καταλαβαινω κιολας τοσο

----------


## onymos

> αφηνει στο τελος λιγο σαν χωμα αλλα δεν ειναι σε βαθμο που να σε ενοχλει.Προσωπικα μετα απο 3-4 φορες την συνηθισα και δεν την καταλαβαινω κιολας τοσο


θα μ λυσει τα χερια πραγματικα θα πινω χωρις να κοιταω να κανω οικονομια κ θα παρω κιαλλα πραγματα που χρειαζομαι...για να λετε τωρα τοσα ατομα που τη χρησιμοποιητε τοσο καιρο οτι αξιζει και ολα παν καλα..δε μπορει ναναι τυχαιο.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> θα μ λυσει τα χερια πραγματικα θα πινω χωρις να κοιταω να κανω οικονομια κ θα παρω κιαλλα πραγματα που χρειαζομαι...για να λετε τωρα τοσα ατομα που τη χρησιμοποιητε τοσο καιρο οτι αξιζει και ολα παν καλα..δε μπορει ναναι τυχαιο.


που ξερεις μπορει να εχουμε μετοχες στη nutri :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## onymos

> που ξερεις μπορει να εχουμε μετοχες στη nutri


εισαι spammαριτζης δεν αντεχεις :01. Razz:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vill@g3r

φιλε κομπλε ειναι η νουτρι!!!η 90+ αφηνει κατι σαν χωμα κ ειναι λιγο πιο "βαρια",πιστευω λογο τ οτι εχει κ καζεινη!!η ισολατε της ιδιας εταιρειας ειναι πολυ ελαφρια κ η μπανανα ειναι μια χαρα!!κ πιστευω οτι την σοκολατα την βελτιωσαν!!!εγω απο σεπτεβρη αν ολα εχουν καλως θα παρω περιπου συνολικα 45 κιλα απο νουτρι 90+,ισολατε νουτρι κ whey shake γ ν βγαλω ολο τ χρονο!!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## onymos

> φιλε κομπλε ειναι η νουτρι!!!η 90+ αφηνει κατι σαν χωμα κ ειναι λιγο πιο "βαρια",πιστευω λογο τ οτι εχει κ καζεινη!!η ισολατε της ιδιας εταιρειας ειναι πολυ ελαφρια κ η μπανανα ειναι μια χαρα!!κ πιστευω οτι την σοκολατα την βελτιωσαν!!!εγω απο σεπτεβρη αν ολα εχουν καλως θα παρω περιπου συνολικα 45 κιλα απο νουτρι 90+,ισολατε νουτρι κ whey shake γ ν βγαλω ολο τ χρονο!!!!


ποσα???? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  και εγω θα καω παραγγελια τελος αυγουστου για ολο το χρονο. ναι το εχω σκεφτει αυτο π λες παιζει επειδη εχει καζεινη. τν shake ομως τν παω με χιλια...η φραουλα ειναι το κατι αλλο :01. Wink:

----------


## onymos

με πεισατε θα παρω ενα 5κιλο φραουλα.... η iso καλη?

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> με πεισατε θα παρω ενα 5κιλο φραουλα.... η iso καλη?


η iso φραουλα που πινω τωρα ναι μια χαρα :01. Wink:

----------


## nopantas

παιδια να ρωτησω εσεις που πηρατε ή παιρνετε τακτικα οι ημερομηνιες ληξης ειναι γενικα μακρινες??γτ σκεφτομαι να παρω 2-3 5κιλες αλλα μαλλον θα τις πινω σε βαθος χρονου...

----------


## Eddie

> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές παρτίδες γεύσεων. Αυτο για άλλους είναι καλό και για άλλους αρνητικό. Προσωπικά με αφίνει αδιάφορα απο τη στιγμή που το αποτέλεσμα είναι θετικό.
> 
> 
> 
> Οπως προανέφερα, ναι το αποτέλεσμα ήταν θετικό και αυτο επειδή ότι λέει η συσκευασία αυτο έχει μέσα. Σκέψου πως με ένα σκουπ έδινε 50 γραμμάρια πρωτείνη. Την είχα στο πρωινό και σε γευμα πριν την προπόνηση και τελευταίο γευμα πριν τον ύπνο. Τότε έκανα 7 γεύματα συνολικά. Επίσης να τονίσω πως σε περίοδο δίαιτας με βοήθησε πολύ καθώς δεν κούραζα το στομάχι μου με γεύματα.


Ακριβως Νασσερ..συμφωνω απολυτα σε οσα λες.Με τις γευσεις δεν εχω κανενα κολλημα,ουτε με τη διαλυτοτητα..προτιμω να δωσω τα λεφτα μου σε κοτοπουλα και ψαρια!Πρεπει πρωτα να κοιταμε για οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη ποιοτητα τροφης και υστερα συμπληρωματων..το να κανουμε το αντιθετο,ειναι κοροιδια!!Εκτος κι αν καποιος εχει λεφτα για πεταμα και δεν υπολογιζει,εκει παω πασο.




> ναι η αληθεια ειναι πως αν εχει οτι λεει ειναι πλ καλη για να ειναι αληθινη...πινεις αβερτα προτεινη ειναι οικονομικη λογω της μεγαλης περιεκτικοτητας καπο θεμα τιμης ποσοτητας ποιοτητας ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη.με εψησες τωρα φιλε θα τν τσιμπησω. 2 συνεχομενα χρονια και με τν ποσοτητα που επινες...αμα ηταν φολα ζαχαρη θαχες γινει σα μπιφτεκι


Αφου σου γραφω και παραπανω ρε φιλε οτι ειχα φτασει 160γρ σκονη τη μερα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..αν ηταν ζαχαρη η αλευρι,η αν δεν ειχε πρωτεινη μεσα δε θα το καταλαβαινα?Εφοσον μιλαμε για τετοια ποσοτητα..κι εγω την εχω σταθερα πανω απο ενα χρονο.

----------


## jGod

αυτο φιλε ειναι αναλογως ποτε εχει παρει το καθε σαιτ-μαγαζι στοκ!απο κει που ειναι να παραγγειλεις στειλε μειλ και ρωτα τους!

----------


## onymos

> Αφου σου γραφω και παραπανω ρε φιλε οτι ειχα φτασει 160γρ σκονη τη μερα με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα..αν ηταν ζαχαρη η αλευρι,η αν δεν ειχε πρωτεινη μεσα δε θα το καταλαβαινα?Εφοσον μιλαμε για τετοια ποσοτητα..κι εγω την εχω σταθερα πανω απο ενα χρονο.


ναι ρε συ Eddie o νασσερ μου λεει τι χρησιμοποιουσε 3 χρονια...δεν γινετε να μν καταλαβεις αν ειναι φολα.εσυ δε μ πες ποσο καιρο τη χρησιμοποιουσες...

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια να ρωτησω εσεις που πηρατε ή παιρνετε τακτικα οι ημερομηνιες ληξης ειναι γενικα μακρινες??γτ σκεφτομαι να παρω 2-3 5κιλες αλλα μαλλον θα τις πινω σε βαθος χρονου...


 
Συνηθως όταν ειναι πολυ κοντα στην ημερομηνια λήξης του για να ξεστοκαρουν τις βαζουν σε προσφορες,οποτε αν δεν αναφερεται κατι δνε θεωρω ότι με 2-3 κουβαδακια θα εχεις θεμα.

----------


## nopantas

> Συνηθως όταν ειναι πολυ κοντα στην ημερομηνια λήξης του για να ξεστοκαρουν τις βαζουν σε προσφορες,οποτε αν δεν αναφερεται κατι δνε θεωρω ότι με 2-3 κουβαδακια θα εχεις θεμα.


πολυ ωραια ευχαριστω!!σκεφτομουν να χτυπησω καμια σοκολατα κ καμια μπανανα μαζι να κανω κ κανα αναμεικτο που ταιριαζουν σαν γευσεις!!

----------


## vill@g3r

εμενα παντως ι ισολατε η φραουλα π δοκιμασα δν μ αρεσε καθολου!!μπανανα η σοκολατα σιγουρα!!τωρα π λεγαμε οτι θυμιζει λιγο ν αφηνει χωμα λογω καζεινης τ εχει παρατηρησει κανενασ αλλος?η ας πουμε καποια αλλη πρωτεινη π εχει πηγη κ απο αυγο δεν εχετε παρατηρησει οτι ειναι λιγο πιο παχυρευστη γενικα(σε συγκριση με μια ισολατε)?

----------


## NASSER

> Συνηθως όταν ειναι πολυ κοντα στην ημερομηνια λήξης του για να ξεστοκαρουν τις βαζουν σε προσφορες,οποτε αν δεν αναφερεται κατι δνε θεωρω ότι με 2-3 κουβαδακια θα εχεις θεμα.


Πολύ σωστα το αναφέρει ο Κώστας. 
Πολλές φορες για να καταφέρουν τα site να πάρουν και να πουλησουν σε χαμηλές τιμές, παίρνουν μεγάλες ποσότητες με αποτέλεσμα να τους μένει στοκ κοντα στην ημερομηνία λήξης. Αλλά και να λήξει μια συσκευασία δεν σημαίνει πως την επόμενη μέρα δεν τρώγεται. Ένα περιθώριο πάντα υπάρχει.

----------


## jGod

Και μενα η iso φραουλα δεν μαρεσε!συμφωνω και για τα υπολοιπα μαζι σου..σοκο-μπανανα!

----------


## phpscript

Να πω και εγω την δικη μου κριτικη.
Την πρωτη ημερα που την δοκιμασα την ήπια με το ζόρι. (με λιγο χτυπημα οπως ειχα συνηθησει με τις φίρμες και ακριβες. οταν την ανακατεψα με γιαουρτι οπως εκανα με την παλια, απλα την πεταξα γιατι ηταν σαν στοκος.)
Απο την την δευτερη-τριτη μερα την συνηθησα και τωρα μπορω να πω οτι μ αρεσει.
Απλα την χτυπάω αρκετα παραπανω και σε περισσοτερο νερο για να αραιωσει και να μην εχει εντονη γευση.
Με κρατάει χορτασμένο για ώρες +1 (η πρωτη που μου το κανει αυτο μεχρι τωρα γιατι επερνα whey isolate)
Κορυφαία τιμη +1
Θα την ξαναπροτιμησω.

----------


## kostas_med13

αυτο το συμπληρωμα κανει για μεταπροπονητικο η ειναι καλο μονο για γευματα σαν αργης απορροφησης? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> αυτο το συμπληρωμα κανει για μεταπροπονητικο η ειναι καλο μονο για γευματα σαν αργης απορροφησης?


Δεν λεει για μεταπροπονητικο.

----------


## Eddie

> αυτο το συμπληρωμα κανει για μεταπροπονητικο η ειναι καλο μονο για γευματα σαν αργης απορροφησης?


Αν απ τη στιγμη που πινεις το ροφημα κανεις πανω απο μια-μιαμιση ωρα για να φας,τοτε κανει και παρακανει.Εγω τους τελευταιους μηνες αυτο κανω.

----------


## Michaelangelo

Τελευταία είναι η πρωτεΐνη που τιμώ ιδιαιτερα! Άλλαξα την isolate με αυτήν, μιας και έχει και isolate και καζεΐνη και είναι καλύτερη για γεύμα και εξίσου καλή μεταπροπονιτικα. Στο θέμα ''value for money'', δεν το συζητάω ότι δεν υπάρχει αντάξια τις! Στο θέμα διαλυτότητας, καλή είναι, ειδικά με νερό! Όχι τέλεια όπως η isolate, αλλα δεν υπάρχει και πρόβλημα! Επίσης σε χορταίνει κιόλας, ειδικά με gala! Όσον αφορά τι γεύση, η φράουλα τα έσπαγε! Η σοκολάτα και αυτή καλή. Με gala, ειδικά η φράουλα, γίνεται και φοβερό milkshake! Γενικά δύσκολα θα την αλλάξω και θα προτιμήσω κάποια άλλη, ειδικά αν δεν είναι σε καμια τρελή προσφορα και αυτό αν το έκανα, μονο για λίγο για αλλαγή!

----------


## jGod

εδω και 1.5-2 βδομαδες χρησιμοποιω την isolate banana...τα σπαει!  :03. Clap:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εδω και 1.5-2 βδομαδες χρησιμοποιω την isolate banana...τα σπαει!


1 εννοεις,εκτος αν την πηρες απο το μελλον 1 βδομαδα πριν στη δωσω :01. Razz:

----------


## jGod

εσυ τα ποστς σου θες να ανεβασεις και γραφεις μλκι@ς παντου?  :03. Bowdown:  δεν θυμαμαι ρε μλκα ακριβως ποσο εχει..αυτη η κετο μου εχει καταστρεψει την λιμπιντο και την μνημη!

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο ρε ψηλε,ωραια!!!

Κατα 99% θα ειναι διαφορετικη απο αυτη που μου ετυχε στο παρελθον,αλλιως προκειται περι ανωμαλιας  :01. Razz: 

Η πρωτη μπανανα που μου ετυχε ηταν πολυ καλη!!Η δευτερη ηταν γτπ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εσυ τα ποστς σου θες να ανεβασεις και γραφεις μλκι@ς παντου?  δεν θυμαμαι ρε μλκα ακριβως ποσο εχει..αυτη η κετο μου εχει καταστρεψει την λιμπιντο και την μνημη!


ηθικο διδαγμα κοψε την κετο!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## fEtas7

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.Μολις πριν 3 μερες πηρα 1 κιλο απο την 90+ να δοκιμασω σε γευση σοκολατα.

*ΘΕΤΙΚΑ*
[LIST=1]
Αρκετα φθηνηΠολυ καλη αναλογια αμινοξεων και πρωτεινηςΑξιολογες πηγες πρωτεινηςΙκανοποιητικη εως και πολυ καλη γευση(αν και γουστα ειναι αυτα)
*ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ*
Μου ηρθε σε 18 μερες μετα απο την παραγγελια που εκανα.Ισως να φταιει ο 15υγουστος αλλα και παλι ειναι πολυς καιροςΜου ηρθε χωρις να ειναι συσκευασμενη.Δηλαδη με το που ξεβιδωνες το καπακι ηταν χυμα η πρωτεινη χωρις καποια ταινια

Γενικα εμεινα αρκετα ευχαριστημενος και θα ξαναπαραγγειλω σιγουρα 2.5kg την επομενη φορα.Εχω μια ερωτηση για οσους την χρησιμοποιουν.
Εσεις βαζετε 2 σκουπ(53g) οπως λεει το κουτι?Μου φενεται λιγο υπερβολικο.Με ενα σκουπ(26g) εχεις 27,5g πρωτεινης νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## lila_1

> *ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ*
> Μου ηρθε σε 18 μερες μετα απο την παραγγελια που εκανα.Ισως να φταιει ο 15υγουστος αλλα και παλι ειναι πολυς καιροςΜου ηρθε χωρις να ειναι συσκευασμενη.Δηλαδη με το που ξεβιδωνες το καπακι ηταν χυμα η πρωτεινη χωρις καποια ταινια
> 
> Γενικα εμεινα αρκετα ευχαριστημενος και θα ξαναπαραγγειλω σιγουρα 2.5kg την επομενη φορα.Εχω μια ερωτηση για οσους την χρησιμοποιουν.
> Εσεις βαζετε 2 σκουπ(53g) οπως λεει το κουτι?Μου φενεται λιγο υπερβολικο.*Με ενα σκουπ(26g) εχεις 27,5g πρωτεινης* νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα.
> Ευχαριστω


1. Αυτά παθαίνεις αν παραγγέλνεις απο σκάρτα μαγαζιά
2. Το πρόβλημα που είναι...Βρήκες κανα έντομο?
3. Ναι είναι υπερβολή. Βάζε ένα σκουπ τη φορά. Το πόσες φορές εξαρτάται απο τις ανάγκες σου.
4. Εχεις πάρει διαζύγιο με τα βασικά μαθηματικα? Πες μας πως το κάνεις αυτό να το κάνουμε κ εμείς  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

δημιουργησεσ την νεα γενια συμπληρωματων

----------


## Polyneikos

Θελα να δωσω μια δευτερη ευκαιρια σε αυτη την πρωτεινη γιατι πραγματικα ειναι καλη φθηνη λύση τους καιρους που ζουμε.Θα πουμε το σκουπ σκουπακι σε λίγο.
Εκτος από μπανανα που πήρα και την βαρεθηκα γρηγορα,τι αλλο παίζει;Σοκολατα και φραουλα;

----------


## lila_1

> τι αλλο παίζει;Σοκολατα και φραουλα;


Συν βανίλια και raspberry
Για το 2ο έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα ωστόσο

----------


## RAMBO

κωστα δεν ξεμπερδεψεσ ακομα  με την μπανανα ,σε περιμενει μια reflex :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

> Συν βανίλια και raspberry
> Για το 2ο έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα ωστόσο


δεν μου κανει εντυπωσει :02. Puke:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συν βανίλια και raspberry
> Για το 2ο έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα ωστόσο


Γενικα με φρουτενιες γευσεις δεν τα παω καλα,με μπουχτιζουν γρηγορα και στο τελος τις αναγουλιαζω,μονο μπανανα προτιμω και φραουλα.Περιεργως δεν μου αρεσε πολυ η μπανανα εδω.
Οπότε μαλλον για σοκολατα η φραουλα θα παω.Ειδωμεν, thanx. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## xristosgaz

> Γενικα με φρουτενιες γευσεις δεν τα παω καλα,με μπουχτιζουν γρηγορα και στο τελος τις αναγουλιαζω,μονο μπανανα προτιμω και φραουλα.Περιεργως δεν μου αρεσε πολυ η μπανανα εδω.
> Οπότε μαλλον για σοκολατα η φραουλα θα παω.Ειδωμεν, thanx.


Σοκολατα που εχω δοκιμασει σουπερ!Αν εχεις δοκιμασει την isolate της ιδιας εταιριας θα παρατηρησεις οτι εχει πιο ελαφρια γευση που πλησιαζει στο κακαο πιο πολυ ισως και λογο περιεκτικοτητας σε casein.Για φραουλα δεν ξερω αν παρεις πες μας γτ θελω να τη βαζω με γιαουρτι το βραδυ πρεπει να λεει πιο πολυ απο τη σοκολατα παρεα με γιαουρτι.Για τη διαλυτοτητα που αναφερουν μερικοι αν δεν εχει υγρασια στον πατο το σεικερ οταν την ριξεις μεσα και τη χτυπησεις απευθειας μολις ριξεις το νερο δεν μενει τπτ.Αυτο το εχω παρατηρησει με ολες τις πρωτεινες.

----------


## aprosektos

> .Με ενα σκουπ(26g) εχεις 27,5g πρωτεινης νομιζω οτι ειναι αρκετα.
> Ευχαριστω


 κατι εχεις καταλαβει ή γραψει λαθος

----------


## Eddie

> Θελα να δωσω μια δευτερη ευκαιρια σε αυτη την πρωτεινη γιατι πραγματικα ειναι καλη φθηνη λύση τους καιρους που ζουμε.Θα πουμε το σκουπ σκουπακι σε λίγο.
> Εκτος από μπανανα που πήρα και την βαρεθηκα γρηγορα,τι αλλο παίζει;Σοκολατα και φραουλα;


Σοκολατα και φραουλα εχω εγω τωρα.Και οι 2 ειναι υπερβολικα καλες κατα τη γνωμη μου,με ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στη φραουλα.Δεν ειναι καιρος για ακριβα γουστα!!!!

----------


## fEtas7

> κατι εχεις καταλαβει ή γραψει λαθος


Ναι εγραψα λαθος :02. Shock: 
26γ πρωτεινης ισοδυναμουν με 22γ πρωτεινης.και τα 53γ ισοδυναμουν με 45.58γ πρωτεινης.και σαν σκουπ εχει τα 53γ το κουτι γι αυτο το θεωρησα υπερβολικο.




> 1. Αυτά παθαίνεις αν παραγγέλνεις απο σκάρτα μαγαζιά
> 2. Το πρόβλημα που είναι...Βρήκες κανα έντομο?
> 3. Ναι είναι υπερβολή. Βάζε ένα σκουπ τη φορά. Το πόσες φορές εξαρτάται απο τις ανάγκες σου.
> 4. Εχεις πάρει διαζύγιο με τα βασικά μαθηματικα? Πες μας πως το κάνεις αυτό να το κάνουμε κ εμείς


  Δεν βρηκα κανα εντομο αλλα και παλι δεν μου αρεσε που δεν το ειδα σφραγισμενο.Θα μπορουσε να υπηρχε το οτιδηποτε εκει μεσα απο την στιγμη που δεν ηταν ασφαλισμενο.
Την παραγγελια την εκανα απο το *************  και απ οτι εχω ακουσει εδω μεσα δεν ειναι σκατα μαγαζι.

****Οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε online καταστήματα πώλησης συμπληρωμάτων, πλην χορηγών, απαγορεύεται. Mods Team. ****

----------


## fEtas7

[/COLOR]4. Εχεις πάρει διαζύγιο με τα βασικά μαθηματικα? Πες μας πως το κάνεις αυτό να το κάνουμε κ εμείς  :08. Turtle: [/QUOTE]

Απλη απροσεξια επειδη βιαζομουν  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tuberleki

παιδια ειχα παραγγειλει και γω δυομιση κιλα απο αγγλια, μου ηρθε σε ακριβως μια εβδομαδα. παραγγειλα φραουλα και μπορω να πω οτι πινεται  :01. Razz:  ειναι αρκετα καλη αλλα καμια σχεση με την ELITE αλλα μη ξεχναμε και το κοστος της καθεμιας. Ειμαι ικανοποιημενος ΑΛΛΑ! δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο που οταν την καταπινω νιωθω τη σκονη στο λαιμο μου...ολη αυτη η σκονη επειδη δεν δυαλειεται πληρως, μηπως μπουκωνει τα νεφρα???

----------


## Eddie

> παιδια ειχα παραγγειλει και γω δυομιση κιλα απο αγγλια, μου ηρθε σε ακριβως μια εβδομαδα. παραγγειλα φραουλα και μπορω να πω οτι πινεται  ειναι αρκετα καλη αλλα καμια σχεση με την ELITE αλλα μη ξεχναμε και το κοστος της καθεμιας. Ειμαι ικανοποιημενος ΑΛΛΑ! δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο που οταν την καταπινω νιωθω τη σκονη στο λαιμο μου...ολη αυτη η σκονη επειδη δεν δυαλειεται πληρως, μηπως μπουκωνει τα νεφρα???


Και τι ειναι τα νεφρα,μπεκ για να βουλωσουν απο σκουπιδακια στην βενζινη?  :01. Razz: 

Για να μενει σκονη,σημαινει οτι δε την χτυπας καλα,η δε βαζεις αρκετο νερο.

----------


## lila_1

> δεν μου αρεσει και τοσο που οταν την καταπινω νιωθω τη σκονη στο λαιμο μου...ολη αυτη η σκονη επειδη δεν δυαλειεται πληρως, μηπως μπουκωνει τα νεφρα???


Πραγματικά τι να σου πώ δεν ξέρω...
Κάτι φήμες λένε ότι στη διαδικασία της χώνεψης εμπλέκονται λεει ο οισοφάγος, το στομάχι, ο δωδεκαδάκτυλος, λεπτό και παχύ έντερο.. Τείνω πια να πιστέψω ότι η επεξεργασία γίνεται εξ ολοκλήρου στα νεφρά, μιας και έχω διαβάσει σε άπειρα φόρουμς ότι τα νεφρά μπουκώνουν και φράζουν απο την πολλή πρωτείνη σε μορφή σκόνης! :02. Shock:

----------


## karpoutzidis

> Και τι ειναι τα νεφρα,μπεκ για να βουλωσουν απο σκουπιδακια στην βενζινη? 
> .


 έχω λιώσει λέμε.......................

----------


## TheWorst

Και εμενα καμια φορα ετσι γινεται (βαζω λιγο νερο) , οχι με αυτη τη πρωτεινη .. Παντως το πινω ανετα .. Αφου η γευση ειναι καλη .. Στα νεφρα δε μπορω να γνωριζω τι γινεται ..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## tuberleki

καλα ρε παιδια μια κουβεντα ειπα...αν σας φανηκε αστειο τα περι νεφρων...εχω φιλους που ειχαν προβληματα στα νεφρα απο συμπληρωματα (πιθανον) οποτε ας υπαρχει μια επιφυλαξη γενικα...τουλαχιστον αρκετο νερο να γινεται σωστη διυληση. τωρα οσο για τα μπεκ δεν λειτουργουν ετσι τα νεφρα αλλα ως φιλτρα...

----------


## jimmy007

> Και τι ειναι τα νεφρα,μπεκ για να βουλωσουν απο σκουπιδακια στην βενζινη? 
> 
> Για να μενει σκονη,σημαινει οτι δε την χτυπας καλα,η δε βαζεις αρκετο νερο.


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aqua_bill

> καλα ρε παιδια μια κουβεντα ειπα...αν σας φανηκε αστειο τα περι νεφρων...εχω φιλους που ειχαν προβληματα στα νεφρα απο συμπληρωματα (πιθανον) οποτε ας υπαρχει μια επιφυλαξη γενικα...τουλαχιστον αρκετο νερο να γινεται σωστη διυληση. τωρα οσο για τα μπεκ δεν λειτουργουν ετσι τα νεφρα αλλα ως φιλτρα...


οτι πεταγετε ο καθε ασχετοσ και λεει για βλαβες ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ απο συμπληρωματα ειναι τουλαχιστον γελιο και επικυνδινο. Βρες αποδηξεις και πες μας. Ακους εκει ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ.τι τρωει τι πινει τι πως που? δεν ξερουμε τιποτα κια φταιει η πρωτεινη....ΕΛΕΟΣ διαβζει κοσμος εδω μεσα

----------


## sofiabv

> Εξαιρετική, από τις πιο ποιοτικές που υπάρχουν στην αγορά κατά την αποψή μου. Γεύση μπανάνα και σοκολάτα τα σπάνε !


FLAX WHEY τι γνωμη εχετε ????? ειναι και για γυναικες?????

----------


## aqua_bill

> FLAX WHEY τι γνωμη εχετε ????? ειναι και για γυναικες?????


καλως ορισες.ειμαστε οφφ τοπικ.δεν υπαρχουν πρωτεινες για αντρες και αλλες για γυναικες. τσεκαρε την κατηγορια αξιολογηση συπληρβωματων και αν δεν το βρεις ανοιγεις νεο θεμα

----------


## tuberleki

> οτι πεταγετε ο καθε ασχετοσ και λεει για βλαβες ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ απο συμπληρωματα ειναι τουλαχιστον γελιο και επικυνδινο. Βρες αποδηξεις και πες μας. Ακους εκει ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ.τι τρωει τι πινει τι πως που? δεν ξερουμε τιποτα κια φταιει η πρωτεινη....ΕΛΕΟΣ διαβζει κοσμος εδω μεσα


η επιθετικοτητα σου σε καθιστα απο μονη της γελιο οποτε καλυτερα να αδιαφορησεις και να μη συνεχισεις να κουνιεσαι γιατι δε προκειται να το παιξω και ευαγγελατος με αποδειξεις και ιστοριες.  Επικυνδινο ειναι μονο αν εχεις καμια εταιρεια απο πισω σου, εκ του ασφαλους δεν κινδυνεψε κανενας. Τελοσπαντων επειδη εκτος απο ανεγκεφαλους που πανε γυμναστηριο μπας και δουνε καμια κοπελα διαβαζει και σκεπτομενος κοσμος που τον ενδιαφερει η φυσικη κατασταση εδω μεσα, η συγγεκριμενη πρωτεινη καλη μου φανηκε αλλα εχω ενσταση στην δυαλητοτα της..

----------


## Devil

> η επιθετικοτητα σου σε καθιστα απο μονη της γελιο οποτε καλυτερα να αδιαφορησεις και να μη συνεχισεις να κουνιεσαι γιατι δε προκειται να το παιξω και ευαγγελατος με αποδειξεις και ιστοριες.  Επικυνδινο ειναι μονο αν εχεις καμια εταιρεια απο πισω σου, εκ του ασφαλους δεν κινδυνεψε κανενας.Τελοσπαντων επειδη εκτος απο ανεγκεφαλους που πανε γυμναστηριο μπας και δουνε καμια κοπελα διαβαζει και σκεπτομενος κοσμος που τον ενδιαφερει η φυσικη κατασταση εδω μεσα, η συγγεκριμενη πρωτεινη καλη μου φανηκε αλλα εχω ενσταση στην δυαλητοτα της..


λοιπον..... αμα δω απο εδω και κατω ποστ να την λετε ο ενας στον αλλον για να αποδειξετε δεν ξερω και εγω τι η' ποστ γενικοτερα οφφ τοπικ με το θεμα.... μειραζω infraction.... αν θελετε να ξεκατινιαστητε ελευθερα στην αλανα... εγω δεν γουσταρω να μεταφερω ποστ...

----------


## Xxlakis

Οποιος θελει ας στειλει PM κανενα αξιοπιστο site απο UK για παραγγελιες.Googlara και βρηκα μερικα αλλα οσοι παραγγελνετε απο εξωτερικο συχνα θα εχετε τσεκαρει ποια ειναι OK απο τιμες και αξιοπιστια.Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα παιδες.

----------


## themisdas

εχω παρει 3 nutri των 900γρ για να δοκιμασω γευση και δεν βρισκω που λεει την ημερομενια ληξης...! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
ξερει κανεις που την γραφει πανω στο κουτι?

----------


## lila_1

Λογικά τη γράφει στο αυτοκόλλητο απο πίσω , σε ένα κουτάκι κάτω απο εκεί που γράφει allergy information....για τσέκαρε...

----------


## Tasos Green

Aς κανω και εγω ενα review μιας και την δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά.

-Απόδοση τιμη *10/10* (για τους προφανείς λογους)

-Γευση *7/10* ( γευση μπανανα, καλη γευση εχει την περίμενα πιο χαλια απο αυτα που διαβαζα. πίνετε ανετα.)

-Διαλυτότητα *7/10* (αν και με αρκετό νερο και χτύπημα στο σεικερ νιώθεις την καζεΐνη ακόμα στο ισοφαγο δεν διαλύεται πολυ καλα, αλλα αυτα εχουν οι καζεινες γενικα και της optimum 100% casein την ιδια αισθηση μου έδινε.)

-φούσκωμα στο στομάχι *8/10* με το άριστα = καθόλου φούσκωμα (σχετικά δεν ειχα πρόβλημα 3 μερες τωρα οταν την πίνω σκετη. οταν ομως την συνοδεύω με κανενα γευμα μερικες φορες με φουσκώνει, ειναι και στον ανθρωπο αυτο βεβαια.)

οποτε εχουμε απο τον μεσο ορο μια τελικη βαθμολογια *8/10* απο μενα.

δεν εχω δοκιμάσει αλλες γευσεις αλα θα το επιχειρήσω γιατι μου φάνηκε αξιόλογη. οσο για την γευση μπανανα εχει 5κιλο την επομενη φορα...

----------


## Eddie

Ρε συ,την επομενη παρε φραουλα..κι αν δε σ αρεσει,κριμα..  :01. Mr. Green:  η παρε 2.5 φραουλα και 2.5 σοκολατα πριν προχωρησεις στα 5κιλα.
56γρ παντως που βαζω εγω σε 250 ml (ποσοτητα μικρη για καζεινη) διαλυεται πολυ καλα.Οσο για φουσκωμα μεχρι στιγμης καμια φορα.Και τωρα που την τρωω μαζι με γιαουρτι και παλια που εβαζα 45γρ σε 250ml γαλα.

----------


## Tasos Green

ετσι θα κανω βασιλη θα παρω 2 2,5κιλα απο φραουλα κ σοκολατα να τα δοκιμάσω. 
δεν ξερω ρε συ εγω την χτυπάω κανενα λεπτο και παλι δεν διαλυεται 100%... ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει κιολας να σου πω την αληθεια μιας και εχω πιει πολυ χειρότερες σε διαλυτότητα.

γενικα παντως μου άρεσε..

----------


## lila_1

Σήμερα δοκίμασα τη μπανάνα της. Λοιπόοοον
*Γεύση 8/10*. Αρκετά πιο απαλή απο φράουλα - σοκολάτα. Λιγότερο έντονη και γλυκιά. Αφήνει ένα εσανς και μια επίγευση μπανάνας. Αν και *δεν* είμαι λάτρης της μπανάνας στις πρωτείνες (γι αυτό και το 8 ) η συγκεκριμένη μου άρεσε και την πίνω άνετα, αλλά δεν τη ξαναπαίρνω. Σε όσους αρέσει η μπανάνα τη συνιστώ. 

*Διαλυτότητα 8/10*, κλασική Νουτρισπορτ, εγώ βρίσκω να διαλύεται έυκολα με 4-5 δυνατά τακα-τακα, χωρίς να αφήνει γρομπαλάκια και υπολείμματα και χωρίς παράλληλα να είναι νερομπούρμπουλο. Το 8 το πήρε γιατί κάνει ΠΟΛΥ αφρό (που κάθεται σε 1 λεπτό βεβαια) και μου τη σπάει. Περισσότερο αφρό απότι κάνει η φράουλα της.

Για τιμή, φουσκώματα, χώνευση και τα συναφή, ισχύει ότι ισχύει και για τις άλλες 90άρες. Όλα κομπλέ.

----------


## exkaliber

μ αυτην εδω στο ποστ μετα απο ποση ωρα τρως?

----------


## bb4

Για εκτόμορφο begginer κάνει;

----------


## beefmeup

> Για εκτόμορφο begginer κάνει;


για οποιον θελει μια σκονη πρωτεινης για να συμπληρωσει την διατροφη του κανει μια χαρα.

----------


## bb4

> για οποιον θελει μια σκονη πρωτεινης για να συμπληρωσει την διατροφη του κανει μια χαρα.


ρωτάω απλά επειδή έχει και κρεατίνη μέσα και είμαι beginner (2 μήνες)

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εχει κρεατινη φιλε,που το ειδες αυτο..σκετη πρωτεινη ειναι.

----------


## bb4

> δεν εχει κρεατινη φιλε,που το ειδες αυτο..σκετη πρωτεινη ειναι.


ώπα τα μπέρδεψα  :01. Razz:

----------


## jannous44

> ώπα τα μπέρδεψα


μηπως θες να πεις οτι δινουν δωρο κρεατινη μαζι με το 5κιλο...? γιατι ξερω οτι βγαζουν τετοιες προσφορες.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## Xxlakis

Για αλλα site δεν ξερω αλλα στη "κυνηγοδιατροφη" με την 90αρα δινουν και μια 600αρα κρεατινη...σωστος ο αποπανω.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Για αλλα site δεν ξερω αλλα στη "κυνηγοδιατροφη" με την 90αρα δινουν και μια 600αρα κρεατινη...σωστος ο αποπανω.


νομιζω στην isolate δίνουν την κρεατίνη δωρο... αν θυμάμαι καλα..

----------


## caterpillar

Εγω παντως σε παραγγελια 270£ που ειχε μεσα και 4 πεντοκιλα 90αρας,δεν ειχε οχι κρεατινη δωρο,αλλα ουτε καν scoop στην συσκευασια...
Ευτυχως που η παραγγελια ηταν συνεταιρικη και μοιρασαμε την "ζημια"!  :01. Mr. Green: 

Παντως παρολες τις ενστασεις μου αρχικα σχετικα με την γευση αλλα και την υφη,μαλλον τελικα συνηθιζεται με τον καιρο,αλλα προσωπικα δεν θα την ξαναγορασω.

----------


## lila_1

Άλλο ένα ριβιού

Νουτρι Βανίλια!
Οι λάτρες θα την αγαπήσουν! Είναι αρκετά κοντά με τη μπανάνα της, λίγο πιο γλυκιά, λεπτή γεύση, φέρνει και λίγο σε μπισκότο με την κλασική υφή και διαλυτότητα της νούτρι.

I like!
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mika68

> Εγω παντως σε παραγγελια 270£ που ειχε μεσα και 4 πεντοκιλα 90αρας,δεν ειχε οχι κρεατινη δωρο,αλλα ουτε καν scoop στην συσκευασια...
> Ευτυχως που η παραγγελια ηταν συνεταιρικη και μοιρασαμε την "ζημια"! 
> 
> Παντως παρολες τις ενστασεις μου αρχικα σχετικα με την γευση αλλα και την υφη,μαλλον τελικα συνηθιζεται με τον καιρο,αλλα προσωπικα δεν θα την ξαναγορασω.


Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια σου λεω πως μονο στην πεντοκιλη isolate εδιναν δωρο και την κρεατινη.Αξιζε και με το παραπανω

----------


## Eddie

> Άλλο ένα ριβιού
> 
> Νουτρι Βανίλια!
> Οι λάτρες θα την αγαπήσουν! Είναι αρκετά κοντά με τη μπανάνα της, λίγο πιο γλυκιά, λεπτή γεύση, φέρνει και λίγο σε μπισκότο με την κλασική υφή και διαλυτότητα της νούτρι.
> 
> I like!


Σοβαρα μιλας??Αντε ωραια..και η βανιλια ηταν η μονη που με φοβιζε,αλλα να μου πεις εδω κατεβασα το βατομουρο..χαχαχαχ!!  :03. Clap:

----------


## nopantas

και ενα review απο μενα μια που ξεθαφτηκε το θεμα..

90+ Σοκολατα:Διαλυτοτητα 9,5/10 (ελαχιστες φορες λιγα σβολακια)
                    Γευση 8/10 (λιγο αδυναμη γευση)

90+ Μπανανα:Διαλυτοτητα 9,5/10
                   Γευση 9/10 (με νερο αρκετα καλη απαλη γευση,με γαλα απιθανη)

Χαρακτηριστικη κ η αισθηση ''αμμου'' οταν περναει απ το φαρυγγα οπως εχει προαναφερθει την οποια βεβαια μετα απο ενα μηνα δν τη νιωθω καθολου κ δν ενοχλει πλεον..

----------


## lila_1

Εγώ γι αυτή τη χωματίλα την παίρνω :01. Mr. Green: 
Βασίλη τη μπανάνα τη δοκίμασες?

----------


## Eddie

> Εγώ γι αυτή τη χωματίλα την παίρνω
> Βασίλη τη μπανάνα τη δοκίμασες?


Ναι εχω παρει 2-3 πεντοκιλα,πολυ καλη απλα δεν ειναι για συνεχεια..τη βαριεμαι ευκολα.

----------


## lila_1

Βάζε της κακάο ρε μέσα, γίνεται γαμώ!
Thν πήρα 900αρα στην αρχή, μ άρεσε και την ξαναπήρα σε 5κιλο..Μ΄αρέσει που χα πει ότι δεν θα την ξανάπαιρνα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


Αυτή που βαρέθηκα γρήγορα ήταν η φράουλα...αλλά βρήκα πατέντα με το κακάο και όλα είναι κομπλε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vagg

παιδια στειλτε ενα pm απο που την περνετε απεξω...γτ δεν ειμαστε για syntrax pia...αν ξερει κανεις και για ελλαδα ακομα καλυτερα...

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Βάζε της κακάο ρε μέσα, γίνεται γαμώ!
> Thν πήρα 900αρα στην αρχή, μ άρεσε και την ξαναπήρα σε 5κιλο..Μ΄αρέσει που χα πει ότι δεν θα την ξανάπαιρνα 
> 
> 
> Αυτή που βαρέθηκα γρήγορα ήταν η φράουλα...αλλά βρήκα πατέντα με το κακάο και όλα είναι κομπλε


Να υποθέσω κάνεις το κορυφαίο μείξη σοκολάτα-φράουλα; :01. Razz:

----------


## amateur666

στο ενα σκουπ ποσα γρ πρωτεινη δινει?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Eddie

> στο ενα σκουπ ποσα γρ πρωτεινη δινει?


Στα 25γρ δινει 22.5.

----------


## amateur666

> Στα 25γρ δινει 22.5.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## exkaliber

> στο ενα σκουπ ποσα γρ πρωτεινη δινει?


βασικα εξαρταται το σκουπ
στα 100γρ δινει 90γρ πρωτεινης
υπολογισε αναλογα τα γρ που παιρνει το σκουπ

----------


## Eddie

> βασικα εξαρταται το σκουπ
> στα 100γρ δινει 90γρ πρωτεινης
> υπολογισε αναλογα τα γρ που παιρνει το σκουπ


Η δοσολογια λεει 2 σκουπ δλδ 50γρ σκονης δινουν 45 πρωτεινη,γι αυτο και ειπα οτι το σκουπ που εχει μεσα (προφανως) παιρνει 25γρ,αλλα κι εγω ποτε δε χρησιμοποιω αυτο το σκουπ,εχω δικο μου 50αρι για ολες τις πρωτεινες-βρωμη.

----------


## exkaliber

εμενα μου ειχε ερθει με ενα σκουπ ακυρο,που μετρουσε σε ml
και χρησιμοποιουσα ενα της μυοφιουσιον

----------


## oldhiphop

μου ήρθε και εμενα ένα 5κιλό σοκολάτα.
καλή διαλυτότητα αλλα αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν λίγο η χωματίλα που σου μένει και δεν κατεβαίνει τόσο καλά.
πάντως από τιμή και ποιότητα αξίζει με χίλια

----------


## lila_1

> καλή διαλυτότητα αλλα αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν λίγο η χωματίλα που σου μένει και δεν κατεβαίνει τόσο καλά.


Ιιιι Βλάσφημεεε!!!
Αυτό είναι που αξίζει!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μου ήρθε και εμενα ένα 5κιλό σοκολάτα.
> καλή διαλυτότητα αλλα αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε ήταν λίγο η χωματίλα που σου μένει και δεν κατεβαίνει τόσο καλά.
> πάντως από τιμή και *ποιότητα* αξίζει με χίλια


*αυτο* παλι δεν εχω καταλαβει ποτε πώς το συμπεραινετε μερικοι εδω μεσα. :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## oldhiphop

το έθεσα λίγο λάθος.ενοω πως έχει μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη ανά scoop γιαυτο και αξίζει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> *αυτο* παλι δεν εχω καταλαβει ποτε πώς το συμπεραινετε μερικοι εδω μεσα.


καλη διαλυτοτητα,οχι στομαχικες/εντερικες διαταραχες,ευπεπτη..
αυτα δεν σου φτανουν?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

οχι απαραιτητα...εσενα πχ σε πειραζει η myofusion που εμενα δεν με πειραζει...δεν ειναι απαραιτητα ποιοτικος δεικτης αυτο.

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι...
γιατι εφ οσον η μυοφιουζιον εχει μεσα ενα σκασμο προσθετα που ενα απο αυτα(η αρκετα) με πειραζουν,μπορει στο μελλον να σε πειραξουν κ σενα..
συγκεκριμενα ενα απο αυτα μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση προκαλει σε μωρα κατι σαν αυτο  necrotizing enterocolitis,δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω σε μεγαλυτερες κ συνεχεις δοσεις μπορει να προκαλεσει σε ενα υγειες εντερο..
γενικα μιλωντας,για μενα-κ το εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις,αν η πρωτεινη δεν εχει μεσα 2-3 συστατικα πλην των πηγων της ειναι για τον φουτσο..

τωρα απο κει κ περα οπως βολευεται κ καθενας,αναλογα με το πως αντιλαμβανεται τις λεξεις "καλη πρωτεινη"...

----------


## blackhack

Ενα pm παιδια το σαιτ?

----------


## beefmeup

> Ενα pm παιδια το σαιτ?


με αφορμη αυτο το ποστ να γραψω κατι...
οσοι μπαινετε σε ενα θεμα κ βλεπετε κατι που σαν ενδιαφερει ασχετο με το προιον,οπως ενα σαητ ας πουμε που το πουλανε,*μην* κανετε τετοιου ειδους ποστ γιατι ειναι σπαμ,κ προσωπικα θα τα διαγραφω..

οποιος ενδιεφερεται για κατι,να στειλει *ο ιδιος πμ* σε αυτον που ποσταρε αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει για να μην γεμιζουμε ενα θεμα με σπαμ ποστς..

ευχαριστω.. :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Κρητικές για γεύση Raspberry για όποιον την έχει δοκιμάσει. ?

----------


## Michaelangelo

> Κρητικές για γεύση Raspberry για όποιον την έχει δοκιμάσει. ?


ΜΑΚΡΙΆ!

Έκανε το λάθος ένας φίλος μου να πάρει (έχουν τρέλα με τα βατόμουρα οι ΦΙνλανδοί). Σου συνιστώ να μείνεις στις κλασσικές γευσούλες και να μην πας στις... ''περίεργες''!

----------


## NASSER

> ΜΑΚΡΙΆ!
> 
> Έκανε το λάθος ένας φίλος μου να πάρει (έχουν τρέλα με τα βατόμουρα οι ΦΙνλανδοί). Σου συνιστώ να μείνεις στις κλασσικές γευσούλες και να μην πας στις... ''περίεργες''!


ok ευχαριστώ! Ίσως είναι γεύση που κολλάει περισσότερο σε άλλα συμπληρώματα παρά σε πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## Dimitrios

> ok ευχαριστώ! Ίσως είναι γεύση που κολλάει περισσότερο σε άλλα συμπληρώματα παρά σε πρωτεΐνη.


 :03. Thumb up:  Και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Δύσκολα σου βγαίνει να πιεις πρωτείνη που να μην είναι τύπου σοκολάτα, φράουλα, βανίλια, μπανάνα κτλ.
Πάντως γεύσεις όσο περιεργες και αν ακούγονται κάποιες αξίζουν.. Π.χ. pica-colada της ISO-100.
Aλλά όλο αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό πιστεύω. Βέβαια καλύτερα να μην κάνει ςπειράματα γιατί μετά πώς θα τον πιεις τον κουβά άμα δεν πίνεται;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Κρητικές για γεύση Raspberry για όποιον την έχει δοκιμάσει. ?


Αστο φιλε,δεν αξιζει.Εγω την εφαγα βεβαια,οχι οτι ειναι για πεταμα...απλα ειναι λιγο χαλια!Οχι τοσο σε γευση,αλλα οσο σε υφη και διαλυτοτητα.Η σκονη της ηταν υπερβολικα ψιλη..λες και μιλαμε για σκονη απο χωμα ενα πραγμα,εριχνα το σκουπ μεσα στο ποτηρι και λες και γινοταν λες και τραβουσες μπουνια σε γεματη σακουλα απο ηλεκτρικη σκουπα φαντασου..χαμος!!Μια κουζινα τιγκα στο βατομουρο..χαχα!

Με το στομαχι παντως ολα οκ,οπως και με τις υπολοιπες..τιποτα δυσαρεστο.

----------


## spirus

> ειναι...
> γιατι εφ οσον η μυοφιουζιον εχει μεσα ενα σκασμο προσθετα που ενα απο αυτα(η αρκετα) με πειραζουν,μπορει στο μελλον να σε πειραξουν κ σενα..
> συγκεκριμενα ενα απο αυτα μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση προκαλει σε μωρα κατι σαν αυτο  necrotizing enterocolitis,δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω σε μεγαλυτερες κ συνεχεις δοσεις μπορει να προκαλεσει σε ενα υγειες εντερο..
> γενικα μιλωντας,για μενα-κ το εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις,αν η πρωτεινη δεν εχει μεσα* 2-3 συστατικα* πλην των πηγων της ειναι για τον φουτσο..
> 
> τωρα απο κει κ περα οπως βολευεται κ καθενας,αναλογα με το πως αντιλαμβανεται τις λεξεις "καλη πρωτεινη"...


2-3 συστατικα.. οπως?

----------


## lila_1

μέχρι 2-3 συστατικά

δηλαδή γλυκαντικό, τεχνητή γεύση (που χουν όλες) συν το πολύ ένα βελτιωτικό υφής. 
Συγκεκριμένα η νουτρι έχει ίνες αρακά σαν βελτιωτικό..

----------


## sofos

> μέχρι 2-3 συστατικά
> 
> δηλαδή γλυκαντικό, τεχνητή γεύση (που χουν όλες) συν το πολύ ένα βελτιωτικό υφής. 
> Συγκεκριμένα η νουτρι έχει ίνες αρακά σαν βελτιωτικό..


το τοπ ειναι να χει μεσα μονο σουκραλοζη η μονο ακεσουλφαμη....ετσι ειναι η gold standard,αλλα μερικες γευσεις τις εχουν παραπανω προσθετσα...

----------


## lila_1

Θα χει οπωςδήποτε κάποιο συστατικό τεχνητής γεύσης, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς,,η σουκραλόζη δίνει μόνο γλυκύτητα όχι άρωμα...

----------


## Chris92

μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει σε πμ σαιτ με χαμηλα μεταφορικα που να εχω την νουτρι? επειδη θελω να παρω μονο ενα 2.5κγ να τη δοκιμασω

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ενα pm παιδια το σαιτ?





> με αφορμη αυτο το ποστ να γραψω κατι...
> οσοι μπαινετε σε ενα θεμα κ βλεπετε κατι που σαν ενδιαφερει ασχετο με το προιον,οπως ενα σαητ ας πουμε που το πουλανε,*μην* κανετε τετοιου ειδους ποστ γιατι ειναι σπαμ,κ προσωπικα θα τα διαγραφω..
> 
> οποιος ενδιεφερεται για κατι,να στειλει *ο ιδιος πμ* σε αυτον που ποσταρε αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει για να μην γεμιζουμε ενα θεμα με σπαμ ποστς..
> 
> ευχαριστω..





> μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει σε πμ σαιτ με χαμηλα μεταφορικα που να εχω την νουτρι? επειδη θελω να παρω μονο ενα 2.5κγ να τη δοκιμασω


Το ποστ του διαχειριστη που κανει επισημανση για αυτο που κανεις (σπαμ ποστ),ειναι μόλις 10 ποστς πιο πανω.

----------


## vagg

μου ηρθε χ8ες μια παραγγελια και το ενα κουτι (που ηταν κατω κατω στην κουτα) ηταν χτυπημενο και ανοιξε.τους εστειλα μαιλ και φοτος και 8α μου στειλουν αλλο αλλα σκεφτομουνα να το πιω και αυτο :01. Mr. Green: .αυτο που με εβαλε σε σκεψεις ειναι οτι ενω ολοι βαζετε 10 στη διαλυτοτητα εμενα κατι μου μενει στον πατο του σακερ (σβολους δεν κανει καθολου).

----------


## lila_1

Κ ο λουμίδης ο καφές αφήνει κατακάθι, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να γκρινιάξει  :08. Turtle: 

όλες οι πρωτείνες αφήνουν αν τις αφήσεις για ώρα στο σεικερ

----------


## vagg

η syntrax δεν αφηνει τπτ...
επειδη ηταν και ανοιχτο το κουτι το εκανα θεμα,μην εχουν βαλει μεσα τπτ αναβολικα και ξυπνησω coleman :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

> η syntrax δεν αφηνει τπτ...
> επειδη ηταν και ανοιχτο το κουτι το εκανα θεμα,μην εχουν βαλει μεσα τπτ αναβολικα και ξυπνησω coleman


στειλτη μ σε εμενα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jojosmj

αυτη η πρωταινη κανει για γραμμωση ? γιατι μου ειπε ενας επειδη εχει καζεινη δν κανει .
εγω αυτη χρησημοποιω. 
απλα ροταω να ξερω ....

----------


## billys15

Ειναι μια χαρα για γραμμωση.Αυτος που σου "απαγορεψε" την καζεϊνη,ειναι σαν να σου λεει "μην κανεις squat γιατι θα βρεξει".Οσο στεκει το ενα στεκει και το αλλο.

----------


## tyler_durden

ανφλειβορντ βγαινει;

----------


## aqua_bill

Όχι δεν έχει

----------


## tyler_durden

η βανιλια διαβαζω σε κατι σαιτ του εξωτερικου πως ειναι τσιμεντο..η φραουλα πινεται;;

----------


## beefmeup

φραουλα,σοκολατα,μπανανα ειναι μπομπα..
φοβερη διαλυτοτητα,κ απο γευση εμενα μ αρεσουν αρκετα.

δειτε αν δεν βαριεστε κ τα απο πανω ποστ μου..
εχουν πλακα.

----------


## aqua_bill

Εξαρτάται φίλε μου. Συνηθίζεται έχει μια χωματιλα αρχικά αλλα μετα απο λίγες δοκιμές είσαι οκ

----------


## tyler_durden

παντως η ιζολατε της εταιριας αξιζει περισσοτερο πιστευω..μονο 6 ευρω ειναι η διαφορα τους!

----------


## Fataoulas

> παντως η ιζολατε της εταιριας αξιζει περισσοτερο πιστευω..μονο 6 ευρω ειναι η διαφορα τους!



Per 40g:
Energy: 161KCal
Protein: 34g
Carbohydrate: 2.4g
of which sugars: 2.4g
Fat: 1.9g
of which saturates: 1.9g
Fibre: 0.9g
Sodium: 0.04g

H οποια συμφωνα με τα παραπανω, βγαινει σε περιεκρικοτητα 85%  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dimitrios

Λέω να τη τσιμπήσω έτσι για διαφορά μιας και θέλω να αλλάζω από τη ''γεύση'' της άγευστης από MP.
Bλέπω οι περισσότεροι προτείνετε σοκολάτα-μπανάνα.. Αν και καθαρά υποκειμενικό αυτές θεωρείτε καλύτερες;

----------


## Eddie

> Λέω να τη τσιμπήσω έτσι για διαφορά μιας και θέλω να αλλάζω από τη ''γεύση'' της άγευστης από MP.
> Bλέπω οι περισσότεροι προτείνετε σοκολάτα-μπανάνα.. Αν και καθαρά υποκειμενικό αυτές θεωρείτε καλύτερες;


Εγω μετα τη σοκολατα βαζω τη φραουλα και υστερα τη μπανανα..αλλα οπως λες ειναι υποκειμενικο.

----------


## Dimitrios

> Εγω μετα τη σοκολατα βαζω τη φραουλα και υστερα τη μπανανα..αλλα οπως λες ειναι υποκειμενικο.


Ναι μωρέ απλά πάνω κάτω όταν ακούς πολλές ίδιες απόψεις να συγκλίνουν μάλλον λες αυτό θα είναι.. Εκτός και αν είμαι εγώ η εξαίρεση. Με τις τιμές να έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους μάλλον θα πάρω 2 5κιλα να βγάλω τον χειμώνα... Είχα να πάρω πρωτείνη κανά 3μηνο και βάλε που με έβγαλε η 5κιλη άγευστη και έπαθα σοκ όταν είδα κάτι τιμές στο ταβάνι... :02. Shock: 
Η βανίλια λέει τίποτα ή τι βαριέσαι εύκολα; Μάλλον σοκολάτα και κάτι άλλο με βλέπω. Για να κάνω και τίποτα μίξεις να μην τις βαρεθώ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Eddie

> Ναι μωρέ απλά πάνω κάτω όταν ακούς πολλές ίδιες απόψεις να συγκλίνουν μάλλον λες αυτό θα είναι.. Εκτός και αν είμαι εγώ η εξαίρεση. Με τις τιμές να έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους μάλλον θα πάρω 2 5κιλα να βγάλω τον χειμώνα... Είχα να πάρω πρωτείνη κανά 3μηνο και βάλε που με έβγαλε η 5κιλη άγευστη και έπαθα σοκ όταν είδα κάτι τιμές στο ταβάνι...
> Η βανίλια λέει τίποτα ή τι βαριέσαι εύκολα; Μάλλον σοκολάτα και κάτι άλλο με βλέπω. Για να κάνω και τίποτα μίξεις να μην τις βαρεθώ...


Bανιλια δεν εχω φαει,αλλα του κολλητου μου δε του αρεσε καθολου..και φυσικα μακρια απο βατομουρο!!Παιξε σε αυτες τις 3 και θα σαι τζετ...  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dimitrios

> Bανιλια δεν εχω φαει,αλλα του κολλητου μου δε του αρεσε καθολου..και φυσικα μακρια απο βατομουρο!!Παιξε σε αυτες τις 3 και θα σαι τζετ...


Καλά το βατόμουρο και να μου το χαρίζανε δεν θα το έπαιρνα.. Τέτοιες γεύσεις μακριά... :08. Turtle:

----------


## fitness12

εχω δοκιμασει σοκολατα απο δαυτη,πολυ καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα..η γευση ειναι σαν σοκολατα με μπανανα

----------


## lila_1

Απλά να ενημερώσω αυτό το χρυσό τόπικ ότι η νούτρι ξανάλλαξε τις γεύσεις τις και τις βελτίωσε περισσότερο..

μόλις άνοιξα μια καινούρια φράουλα και δε θυμίζει σε τίποτα την παλιά. Έχει ακριβώς την ίδια γέυση με παγωτό φράουλα, γιαούρτι φράουλα κλπ...
Ακόμα και τη χωματίλα της τη μείωσαν...
Τοπ...
θα κάνω καιρό να ξαναφάω κοτόπουλο εκτιμώ

----------


## Fataoulas

> Απλά να ενημερώσω αυτό το χρυσό τόπικ....


 :01. ROFL: 

Θεα  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## amateur666

> Απλά να ενημερώσω αυτό το χρυσό τόπικ ότι η νούτρι ξανάλλαξε τις γεύσεις τις και τις βελτίωσε περισσότερο..
> 
> μόλις άνοιξα μια καινούρια φράουλα και δε θυμίζει σε τίποτα την παλιά. Έχει ακριβώς την ίδια γέυση με παγωτό φράουλα, γιαούρτι φράουλα κλπ...
> Ακόμα και τη χωματίλα της τη μείωσαν...
> Τοπ...
> θα κάνω καιρό να ξαναφάω κοτόπουλο εκτιμώ


ναι αλλα η νουτρι σε σχεση με την ανοιξη ειναι πιο ακριβη εχω την εντυπωση ή μου φαινεται :01. Unsure:

----------


## Plus`

Έχω φάει τον τόπο να τη βρω αλλα δεν μπόρεσα αν κάποιος θα μπορούσε να με διευκολίνει με πμ?

----------


## oldhiphop

παιδες ξερετε αν εχει σταλθη ποτε σε χημειο? ετση απο περιεργια να ξερουμε αν εχει σωστη περιεκτικοτητα.. 
εγω παντος αυτην περνω σοκολατα και θελω να δοκιμασω και φραουλα αλα φοβαμαι μιπος ειναι λιγο καπος και δεν μπορω να την πιω

----------


## Dimitrios

Αν μπεις στο σιτε της εταιρείας έχει νιμίζω ένα σχετικά πρόσφατο Certificate of Analysis. :01. Wink:

----------


## lila_1

υπάρχει στο θέμα "συμπληρώματα στο χημείο"

----------


## aepiskeptis

το καλοκαιρι που μας περασε, μεχρι χτες το βραδυ, καταναλωσα 2 κουβαδακια

1 μπανανα και 1 σοκο (το 3ο που εσπασε και μου το ξαναεστειλαν, ηταν αλλου κυριου. απλα για να μην ξαναρθουν μηνυματα που θα ρωτουν για λεπτομερειες, ευχαριστω)


διαλυτοτητα σε νερο: δεν εχω ιδεα, ο αλλος κυριος ελεγε οτι σβολιαζε απιστευτα πολυ και την χτυπαγε αρκετα σε μιξερ. πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα, μια κι ουτε καν το δοκιμασα.

αντιθετως εχω να πω οτι η χρυση μας νουτρι ειναι η ιδανικοκαλυτερη, η σουπερντουπεροτερη για να κανει 2 πραγματα. 1. protein flyff -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7nPD5VDxDU     2. να μαγειρεψεις ασπραδια στα μικροκυματα -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f2VM3lhwYM 3. να φτιαξεις κρεμα πρωτεινης α.κ.α. παγωτο


για την κρεμα κανεις τα εξης: βαζεις την επιθυμητη ποσοτητα νουτρι σε ενα μπολ, προσθετεις νερο σιγα σιγα και ανακατευεις, προσθετεις επιπλεον νερο και ανακατευεις. Καπου εδω εχεις φταιξει κατι που μοιαζει με μερεντα. ειτε σταματας εδω, ειτε το πας ενα βημα παρακατω. δλδ?

προσθετεις ελαιολαδο και ανακατευεις, προσθετεις γιαουρτι και ανακατευεις. αν σου βγει πολυ αραιο προσθετεις λιγη νουτρι ακομα.

ιδανικα ανακατευεται με μιξερ αλλα προτειν φλαφ. το γιαουρτι δινει 2 πραγματα Α. ενζυμα της καλλιεργειας γιαουρτιου Β. κανει πιο κρεμωδη την κρεμα, πιο βελουδινη.
το ελαιολαδο κανει 2 πραγματα Α. κανει την νουτρι αναβολικονουτρι, καθυστερει την βιοεπεξεργασια της (ψψψψψ ανατριχιασα.....) προσθετωντας γκαβλομονοακορεστα λιπαρα (αυξανοντας την τεστο) και βιτ Ε   Β. ρωτηστε τον κυρ ισισ, καπου καποτε ειχε προτεινει η καζεινη να δενεται με λιπαρα. αυτο που εχω βρει ειναι κατι σχετικα με τις εκκρισεις των χολικων ενζυμων κατι τριπσινες πως τη λενε κατι τετοιο, τωρα αν αυτο εννοουσε, μονο αυτος ξερεις. προσωπικα σχεδον παντα συνδυαζα τις πρωτεινες (τις σκονες εννοω) ειτε με ελαιολαδο ειτε με μαυρη σοκολατα ειτε με κοκονατ οιλ και καποιες φορες με γιαουρτι οποτε δε με πολυ αφορα το ολο ζητημα, ειμαι λιγο περιεργος γιατι, αλλα κλαιν μαιν.


παμε παρακατω.....

απο γευση.    τη γευση μπανανα τη βρηκα καπως γλυκια, αλλα επειδη τη συνδυαζα στην κρεμα με τα παραπανω + εγγ γουαιτ προτειν απο την μπ (η οποια ηταν αγευστη και επιπλεον, προτεινω αν μισειτε καποιον ή καποιος φιλος σας ειναι μιου μιου με τι γευσεις, δωστε του να πιει/φαει υποχρεωτικα 500γρ εγγ γουαιτ προτειν αγευστη, οχι μπλιαχ, οχι αικ, αικμπλιαχμπλιουχαικ...αικ.αικ...μπλουουου σε συσκευασια καθεται ολη στην επιφανεια, ανεβαινει συννεφο και γεμιζει τα παντα πουδρα ενα πραμα), αλλα και παλι ηταν καπως γλυκια.

η σοκο ηταν θεσπεσια στην κρεμα + εγγ γουαιτ προτειν.

η μιξη σοκο-μπανανα στην κρεμα + εγγ γουαιτ προτειν ηταν οκ, αλλα δεν προτιμηθηκε.

η μιξη σοκο-μπανανα κρεμα με νερο ή κρεμα με ελαιολαδο+γιαουρτι τη βρηκα πολυ γλυκια

τη σοκο κρεμα με νερο ή κρεμα με ελαιολαδο + γιαουρτι ηταν λιγοτερο γλυκια απο τη μπανανα, με την προσθηκη κανελας ειχαμε τζακ ποτ στη γκουρμεδια


ολες οι κρεμες με προσθηκη βρωμης + κανελας+λιγο μελι + μιση ωρα στην καταψυξη+ κανα ψιλοκομενο βερικοκο+ κανα ψιλο ξηροκαρπιο + λιγο κονιακ ηταν "μαμακα θες να δοκιμασεις απτο γλυκο που εφτιαξα? εεε θελεις? θελεις?"

αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκομαι σε διλημμα ειτε θα παραγγειλω 10 κιλα νουτρι (5σοκο-5βανιλια να τη δοκιμασω κι αυτην) ειτε 5κιλα μπ κονσε 82% και 5κιλα μιλκ σμουθ που επειδη τα 2.5 τα θελω για τα ασπραδια θα πρεπει να ειναι με γευση. απο αποψη τιμης νουτρι με κλειστα ματια, απο αποψη κρεμας νουτρι με κλειστα ματια, απο αποψη περιεκτικοτητας πρωτεινης και πρωτεινοσυστατικων νουτρι βεβαιως βεβαιως, το μονο που προκαλει διχασμο ειναι οτι την αγευστη την επινα προ-προπονητικα με μαυρη σοκολατα και τα γλυκαντικα της νουτρι (εν γενει δεν τρελαινομαι για γλυκαντικα), επισης θα θελω κατι αμινοειδες + νο-ειδες γαι προ.
 τι να κανω? τι να κανω? 

ετσι οπως τα γραφω μαλλον νουτρι +αμινο-νο-ειδες ....  κανα νο-σοτγκαν ισως (ωρε παρτι θα γινει, αμινοξεα, καφεινη, β-αλανινη, κρεατινη, ωρε θα λυγισουν οι μπαρες και θα κανω στροφοπατηλικια στους ζυγους μονους και διπλους, πω πω πω)

ναι αλλα η αγευστη μαρεσει η αγευστη, πινεται ωραια, συνδυαζεται με ολα τα γευματα ως επιπελον ροφημα, οπως επινα γαλα μικρουλης. τι να κανω? τι να κανω? 

το βρηκα, κυρα Λιλα πες τι να κανω.....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Koίτα.... έχυσα φαιά ουσία για να διαβάσω το 2ο μισό του ποστ σου  :08. Turtle: 

Νομίζω νούτρι είναι καλύτερη επιλογή απ όλες τις πλευρές (που θέτεις), την ΜΡ δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβα για τί διαφορετικό τι θές....επειδή είναι άγευστη? Σαμαχλάρες....με γεύση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ καλύτερη (πάρε βανίλια αν θες πιο ουδέτερη)

Το μόνο στο οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρη πλέον είναι οι διαφορές στην τιμή τους. Η νούτρι ξέρω ότι ανέβηκε, η ΜΡ δε ξέρω τί έκανε. 

Πάντως μη ρωτάς εμένα, εγώ έχω δώσει όρκο πιστού πελάτη στη νούτρισπορτ με το δεξί χέρι πάνω στην ολυμπιακή μπάρα την 20ακιλη τη χορταστική.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

δεν 3αναπερνω δεν συμφερει ποια καθολου ..

----------


## chourdakis

16 πανω απο την unflouvored  mp ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Eddie

> 16 πανω απο την unflouvored  mp ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη


Δε τιθεται θεμα συγκρισης..αλλο αγευση,αλλο γευστικη..αλλο whey,αλλο blend..αλλο 78% αλλο 93%..απ οποια σκοπια κι αν το δεις,παλι συμφερει και κατα πολυ μαλιστα,γιατι αν γινει κ μαζικη παραγγελια γλυτωνεις τα εξοδα απ το λιονταρι,ενω απο mp αν παρεις πολυ διπλασιαζονται..

----------


## dimebag

Παιδες εχω να προσθέσω κάτι και εγω για αυτήν την πρωτείνη, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ήδη αν κ δν νμζ γιατι τα έχω διαβάσει τα θέματα, η nutrisport ανακοίνωσε οτι οι γεύσεις φράουλα και βατόμουρο περιέχουν (έτσι νομιζω γράφετε στα Ελληνικά) "καρμοιζίνη" (carmoisine) η οποία νομίζω δίνει κόκκινο χρωμα στα προιόντα που την περιέχουν, ενταξει δεν ειναι και τιποτα σοβαρό, αν και σε κάποιες χώρες έχει απαγορευτει επειδή έχει κάποιες παρενέργειες..

----------


## aepiskeptis

> 



Koίτα.... έχυσα φαιά ουσία για να διαβάσω το 2ο μισό του ποστ σου  :08. Turtle: 

παντως με διαβασες, τνχ  :01. Mr. Green:    ξερεις δεν ειναι κακο αυτο, δεν πειραζει αν η γυναικα δεν καταλαβαινει τι λεει ο αντρας, αν το αντιθετο συμβαινει ομως εχουμε θεματα.

Νομίζω νούτρι είναι καλύτερη επιλογή απ όλες τις πλευρές (που θέτεις), την ΜΡ δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι κατάλαβα για τί διαφορετικό τι θές....επειδή είναι άγευστη? Σαμαχλάρες....με γεύση είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ καλύτερη (πάρε βανίλια αν θες πιο ουδέτερη)

lila speaking, aepiskeptis listening, οχι απαραιτητα δεν ειναι παντα καλυτερη, οχι αν ειναι γλυκια γευση. Ωστοσο συμφωνω στο οπως τα θετω η νουτρι ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη.

και αφου λες η βανιλια ειναι πιο ουδετερη, εδω ειμαστε. 


Το μόνο στο οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρη πλέον είναι οι διαφορές στην τιμή τους. Η νούτρι ξέρω ότι ανέβηκε, η ΜΡ δε ξέρω τί έκανε.

ανεβηκε κι αυτη.

Πάντως μη ρωτάς εμένα, εγώ έχω δώσει όρκο πιστού πελάτη στη νούτρισπορτ με το δεξί χέρι πάνω στην ολυμπιακή μπάρα την 20ακιλη τη χορταστική.... :01. Mr. Green: 

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  τη χορταστικη.... τη στριψαδορικη.... σε λατρευω ρε λιλουκα....ακου χορταστικη  :01. ROFL: 



Υ.Γ. σας ενημερωνω οτι για τους επομενους μηνες η βανιλια θα βρισκεται σε ελλειψη, ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση σας
η ελλειψη θα εχει εναν αξονα συμμετριας, εμενα να φτιαχνω κρεμα βανιλια

Υ.Υ.Γ κυρ Εντντιε μας σε γλυκοφιλω ο αεπισκεπτακος

----------


## aepiskeptis

βανιλια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


η βανιλια ειναι υπεροχη, ειναι πεντανοστιμη, ειναι απαλη και σεχυ, ειναι....


σε 10 μερες εφαγα 3.5 κιλα βανιλια 3.5 κιλα γιαουρτι και 1.5 κιλο ελαιολαδο. 

εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι μπορω να ζησω μονο τρωγοντας νουτρι ως κρεμα 


επισης η νουτρι ειναι μονοδρομος προς την ευκολοτερη διαιτα εβερ


κυρα Λιλα ρισπεκτ

----------


## Eddie

Υστερα απο πολλους μηνες ξαναπηρα τελικα αυτη τη θεϊκη πρωτεινη στη θεϊκη γευση της σοκος αλλα μετα λυπης ειδα οτι την αλλαξαν και δε θα λεγα προς το καλυτερο.Διαλυτοτητα λιγο πιο πηχτη..τι γινεται ρε φουστη μου με αυτη τη νουτρι?Απροβλεπτη εντελως ειναι.

----------


## lila_1

Re Βασίλη εγώ διαπίστωσα το αντίθετο...
Τη κάνανε πιο άγλυκη και πιο ευδιάλυτη.....και δε μ αρέσει τόσο πλέον

----------


## Eddie

Πιο αγλυκη εγινε σιγουρα..τωρα για τη διαλυτοτητα ισως κανω και λαθος,μιας και βαζω 50γρ σε περιπου 150ml νερο.

----------


## primordial

Θεωρώ ότι δεν το βοηθάς ιδιαίτερα με 150ml.... θέλει κάνα 250ml αλλά εξαρταται κ από το blend κ τα άλλα συστατικά που έχει. 

Πάντως σας βλέπω λίγο δυσαρεστημένους... κ εσύ lila.. :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: ???

----------


## lila_1

> Πιο αγλυκη εγινε σιγουρα..τωρα για τη διαλυτοτητα ισως κανω και λαθος,μιας και βαζω 50γρ σε περιπου 150ml νερο.


Εγώ 30 γραμ σε 500μλ  :08. Turtle: 
Βασικά της έχουν αφαιρέσει τη χωματίλα, αυτό εννοώ πιο ευδιάλυτη

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

βαλανε βιολογικο λιπασμα να το σωσουνε.

----------


## lila_1

Τι λές ρε σίχαμα ? :08. Turtle: 
Μια χαρά είναι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ippokratis

αυτό το περίεργο scoop - κουτάλα που έχει η νουτρι πόσα γραμμάρια βγάζει;

----------


## lila_1

20gr σκόνης κοφτό. 
είναι κάπου 17 γραμ πρωτείνης νομίζω

----------


## ippokratis

α οκ θενξ! γιατί είχα διαβάσει σε μια συσκευασία ότι 2 σκουπ = 53 γρ.σκόνη=45 πρωτ.,αλλά δεν ήξερα αν ισχύει.

----------


## lila_1

ΑΝ το διάβασες στη συσκευασία τότε εγώ λέω μαλακίες... :08. Turtle:

----------


## ippokratis

έχω την εντύπωση ότι στη συσκευασία έγραφε 2 heaped scoops,τώρα heaped τι σημαίνει δεν ξέρω,ίσως εννοεί φουλ κι όχι κοφτά,απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που είχε σα μονάδα μέτρησης τα 2 σκουπ κι όχι το ένα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Turbolifter

Για λογους Μαρκετινγκ εχει serving size 2 scoops φουλαρισμενα(heaped).

----------


## lila_1

Μα το φουλαρισμένο κατά μία έννοια είναι και το κοφτό γιατί γεμίζεις όλο το σκουπ. 
Αν κάνει βουναλάκι ξεπερνάς τη χωρητικότητα του σκουπ

Θα κάνω ένα ζύγισμα και θα επανέλθω

----------


## lila_1

λοιπόν εντέλει ένα σκουπ κοφτό είναι 26-28 γραμμάρια σκόνης
Αρα η συσκευασία αναφέρεται σε 2 κοφτά σκουπ

----------


## Turbolifter

_A rounded teaspoonful is a larger but less precise measure, produced without levelling the ingredient off nor heaping it as high as possible.

A heaping (American English) or heaped (British English) teaspoonful is a larger inexact measure, equal to the most that can be obtained by scooping the dry ingredient up without levelling it off. For some ingredients, e.g. flour, this quantity can vary considerably._

& 

_Add 2 heaped scoops (53g) of Nutrisport 90+ Protein to 1 pint of water_

Η ζυγαρια μου το κοφτο το δειχνει 20-22γρ παντως...

----------


## Eddie

Καλα,παρτε υποψη οτι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και η γευση..ενα σκουπ σοκολατα με ενα σκουπ βατομουρο δε ζυγιζουν το ιδιο,με το ιδιο σκουπ φυσικα.

----------


## lila_1

Μάστα.
Βασίλη ισχύει, ζύγισα σοκολάτα εγώ οπότε λόγω κακάο είναι πιο βαριά η σκόνη για τον ίδιο όγκο...

----------


## aepiskeptis

προσωπικα η "νεα" σοκολατα, μαρεσει περισσοτερο. την παλια δε μπορουσα να τη φαω χωρις προσθετα "αγευστηλας", η νεα ειναι λιγοτερη γλυκη.


ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι την πινετε και τη χτυπατε, ενω μπορειτε να βαλετε σκονη σε ενα μπολ να ριξετε νερακι να ανακατεψετε και να γινει μια ωραιοτατη "μερεντα". τεσπα περι ορεξεως

----------


## Eddie

Χμμμ..μη μου βαζεις ιδεες..ψαχνω λυσεις για να ξεφορτωθω το μελι απ το πιτακι,μπορει να το δοκιμασω ετσι αν βγει πηχτη σαν μερεντα οπως λες.

----------


## phpscript

η γευση η καινουρια εγινε ποιο ελαφρια τωρα οντως και λιγο ποιο αγλυκη γιατι ηταν πολυ γλυκια.
στηλτε κανα μνμα στον πορτογαλο μπας και την φερει γιατι οι εγγλεζοι μας εσκισαν..
εγω εστηλε και μου ειπαν δεν ειχαν πολλα αιτηματα ακομα για να την φερουν

----------


## BaamBam

θα μπορουσε καποιος παρακαλω να μου στειλει σε πμ απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω την εν λογο πρωτεινη! Ευχαριστω

----------


## morgoth

η γευση της σοκολατας δεν ειναι σα την isolate αλλά πινεται μια χαρά.
Θεωρω πολυ τιμιες τις συγκεκριμενες πρωτεινες..

----------


## tzouas

να πω και εγω μια γνωμη γιαυτην εδω αφου προχθες την παρελαβα μαζι με την isolate της ιδιας εταιριας...γευση σοκολατα,πολυ ωραια και διαλυτοτητα 10/10...οσον αφορα τη χωματιλα που λενε δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη και σιγουρα οφειλεται στο οτι περιεχει και καζεινη....ενα χρονο επινα την καζεινη της on και πιστεψτε με πολυ χωματιλα....τιμη φοβερη και απολυτα ευχαριστημενος!!

----------


## emmanuelo

Ρε παιδες ομως μαζι με μεαταφορικα βγαινει 88ευρω η 5κιλη.
και οχι free shiping over 24 λιρες και λοιπες παπ@ριες....
ξενερωσα στο checkout και ειχα ψηθει ρε γαμωτο.... :01. Sad: 
(απο λιονταρακι)
καμια προταση?

----------


## ZIDANE72003

Πήρα μπανάνα 1 κιλό και έχω ακόμα ένα κιλό κλειστά σοκολάτα και βανίλια.

Η μπανάνα που άνοιξα τώρα είναι ελαφρώς απαίσια.Μου μοιάζει σα να μη διαλύει καλά και η γεύση είναι...Δε ξέρω.Σαν ασβέστης όπως λέει κάποιος παραπάνω.Όλα αυτά με νερό.

Πάντως με γιαούρτι είναι πολύ καλύτερη και αντέχεται.

Δε ξέρω βέβαια αν φταίει ότι πριν οι 2 προηγούμενές μου ήταν η σοκολάτα της VPX(που είναι πολύ καλή γενικά)και έπειτα η shake της syntrax(που οκ όλοι ξέρουμε ότι είναι σαν milk shake  :01. Smile Wide: ).

----------


## Eddie

> Ρε παιδες ομως μαζι με μεαταφορικα βγαινει 88ευρω η 5κιλη.
> και οχι free shiping over 24 λιρες και λοιπες παπ@ριες....
> ξενερωσα στο checkout και ειχα ψηθει ρε γαμωτο....
> (απο λιονταρακι)
> καμια προταση?


Μισο..δεν εχει οριο για μεταφορικα?Απο λιονταρι θυμαμαι οτι μετα τις 250 λιρες ηταν free..βρες κι αλλους να παρουν,αλλη λυση δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## emmanuelo

μαλλον αυτο ειναι η καλυτερη κινηση mate. :01. Unsure:

----------


## ZIDANE72003

Πω ρε φίλε...Σαν ασβέστης και η φράουλα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green: 

Απλά η χειρότερες γεύσεις που έχω πιει  :01. Mr. Green: .

Oh well.Τουλάχιστον θα κάνω κανα μήνα να ξαναπιώ την άμμο που έμοιαζει η μπανάνα  :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:

----------


## NikosL.

Για σας παιδια και καλο χειμωνα...Θα ηθελα να μου ριξετε φως στο τουνελ στο να παρω αυτη την πρωτεινη μαζι με βρωμη για να την κανω
ογκου δηλαδη.Πιστευετε οτι μπορει να δουλεψει???

πχ για το πρωι μαζι με την βρωμη και γαλα light, πριν την προπονηση πρωτεινη μαζι με υδατανδρακα απλο +5γρ αρνινινη, μεταπροπονητικα μαζι με μαλτοδεξτρινη και βρωμη + μονουδρικη και 5γρ bcaa, και το βραδυ πρωτεινη μαζι με γαλα bcaa και αργινινη παλι...Και τις μερες ξεκουρασης μονο 2 δοσεις μαζι με βρωμη και bcaa....

Μαζι με διατροφη 3200 θερμιδες ημερησιως με 5 γευματα συνολο και το μεγαλυτερο μεταπροπονητικα (1000 θερμιδες).

Τι λετε??

----------


## RAMBO

Δεν θα στην προτεινα..χωματιλα σκετη

----------


## NikosL.

Δεν εχω θεμα με γευσεις την εχω δοκιμασει ... απο θεμα εαν κανει??

----------


## RAMBO

Aπλα την κοβω για ψιλομουφα..

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72457
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72458
> 
> Για σας παιδια και καλο χειμωνα...Θα ηθελα να μου ριξετε φως στο τουνελ στο *να παρω αυτη την πρωτεινη μαζι με βρωμη για να την κανω
> ογκου δηλαδη.Πιστευετε οτι μπορει να δουλεψει???*
> 
> πχ για το πρωι μαζι με την βρωμη και γαλα light, πριν την προπονηση πρωτεινη μαζι με υδατανδρακα απλο +5γρ αρνινινη, μεταπροπονητικα μαζι με μαλτοδεξτρινη και βρωμη + μονουδρικη και 5γρ bcaa, και το βραδυ πρωτεινη μαζι με γαλα bcaa και αργινινη παλι...Και τις μερες ξεκουρασης μονο 2 δοσεις μαζι με βρωμη και bcaa....
> 
> Μαζι με διατροφη 3200 θερμιδες ημερησιως με 5 γευματα συνολο και το μεγαλυτερο μεταπροπονητικα (1000 θερμιδες).
> ...


Μια χαρα θα ειναι. 
Αυτο που δεν θα προτιμούσα,ειναι πρίν την προπονηση η επιλογη του απλου υδατανθρακα, αν και αυτο εχει να κανει με το γενικό σου πλάνο.

----------


## Eddie

Καλη επιλογη,προχωρα το..δε συγκρινεται τιποτα με καθαρη πρωτεινη μαζι με υδατανθρακα δικης σου επιλογης,καμια σχεση με τις φορμουλες ογκου.Κι απο γευση πολυ ανωτερη απο αρκετες αλλες.

----------


## RAMBO

> Μια χαρα θα ειναι. 
> Αυτο που δεν θα προτιμούσα,ειναι πρίν την προπονηση η επιλογη του απλου υδατανθρακα, αν και αυτο εχει να κανει με το γενικό σου πλάνο.


Κωστα αυτη που ειχες παρει ο κουβας ιδιας εταιριας θυμαμαι δεν πινοτανε για αυτο και το ανεφερα..δεν ξερω αν με την συγκεκριμενη παιζει τπτ διαφορετικο

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστα αυτη που ειχες παρει ο κουβας ιδιας εταιριας θυμαμαι δεν πινοτανε για αυτο και το ανεφερα..δεν ξερω αν με την συγκεκριμενη παιζει τπτ διαφορετικο


Aφου δεν εχει πρόβλημα με τις γεύσεις,όπως είπε,no problem.Εχει καλές αναλογίες, αν και η τιμή της που ήταν το βασικό δελεαρ,εχει πλησιάσει σε περισσότερες επιλογές,imo..
(Εγω είχα πάρει την isolate και υπήρχε θέμα με την γευση και την διαλυτότητα,αλλα αλλοι την προτιμουν)

----------


## NikosL.

Θα παιρνω 4 φορες την μερα των 25 γρ πρωι πριν τη προπονηση. μεταπροπονητικα, και το βραδυ....Μαζι βεβαια με συνδιασμο υδατανθρακα απτο βραδυ....bcaa 5γρ μεταπροπονητικα και αλλα 5γρ το βραδυ, 5γρ αργινινη πριν τη προπονηση και 5γρ το πρωι, μονουδρικη 5γρ μονο μεταπροπονητικα, και μια πολυβιταμινη παντα το πρωι...Μερες ξεκουρασης μονο 50 γρ πρωτεινης την ημερα, χωρισμενη σε 2 δοσεις πρωι βραδυ μαζι bcaa και αργινινη και μια 
5 γρ το πρωι μονουδρικη.....αυτα πιστευω αρκουν για μια καλη χειροποιητη πρωτεινη ογκου!!!

----------


## aepiskeptis

τα χω πει καντε τη κρεεεεεεμααααααα


κι ολοι πατε κ την πινετε και μετα "πω ρε βιλε πως ντι μπινεις τη χουματιλα"  :08. One Laugh:  :08. One Laugh: 


μπορει επισης να γινει αυγουλοκρεμα

βραζεις νερο στα μικορκυμ σε πιρεξ, βαζεις το πιρεξ σε βαση, πετας 3,4 αυγουλακια ανακατευεις με συρμα, γινεται αυγουλορευστο, ριχνεις κανελα, τζιντζερ, ο,τι θες, οση νουτρι θες μεχρι να επιτυχεις την επιθυμητη κρεμωδη υφη και ανακατευεις διαρκως με το συρμα.

Και να η νουτρι αυγουλοκρεμα

Ουμπλα ουμπλα το τρωω κοντα 2 χρονια ετσι, σαν κρεμα γαλακτομπουρεκο βγαινει, μπορει να προστεθει και λιγο συμιγδαλι ή βρωμη, αλλα δε βγαινει τοσο ωραια η γευση απ οτι χωρις.

----------


## Polyneikos

> τα χω πει καντε τη κρεεεεεεμααααααα
> 
> 
> κι ολοι πατε κ την πινετε και μετα "πω ρε βιλε πως ντι μπινεις τη χουματιλα" 
> 
> 
> μπορει επισης να γινει αυγουλοκρεμα
> 
> βραζεις νερο στα μικορκυμ σε πιρεξ, βαζεις το πιρεξ σε βαση, πετας 3,4 αυγουλακια ανακατευεις με συρμα, γινεται αυγουλορευστο, ριχνεις κανελα, τζιντζερ, ο,τι θες, οση νουτρι θες μεχρι να επιτυχεις την επιθυμητη κρεμωδη υφη και ανακατευεις διαρκως με το συρμα.
> ...


Ρε συ,εμείς θελουμε την σκόνη για την ευκολία μετα το γυμναστήριο, εσυ πας να μας κανεις  Βέφα του BB :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## aepiskeptis

εεε... εεεε.....

μηπως τοτε δεν κανει.

μηπως καποια συντραχ νεκταρ+τροφιξ ντελιτσιονε πρωτεινε φουλ αμινοξαρε


παντως αν αρχισεις τα protein fluff με τη νουτρι κι αν προσθετεις λιγο ελαιολαδο ή λιγο κοκονατ οιλ ή τιποτα ξηροκαρπια και παιξεις αλλα psmf 1-2 μερες την εβδ νομιζω πιο ευκολη διαιτα γραμμωσιας, γραμμωσυντηρησιας δε γινεται

αφεντουλη Πολ  :03. Bowdown:  τσεκαρε http://www.proteinpow.com/search/label/Protein%20Fluff  :08. Turtle: 



αστα λαλιστα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## mazas

Στην ελλαδα να φανταστω οτι δεν τη πουλαει κανεις?Μονο στο εξωτερικο μπορω να τη βρω?

----------


## kazabubu

Καλημερα. Μολις παρελαβα ενα κουβα γευση σοκολατα.
Λοιπον οι πηγες της καθως και η περιεκτικοτητα εχουν πεσει αρκετα.
Απο πηγες εχει whey,soya,rice και καζεινη, ενω η περιεκτικοτητα εχει πεσει στο 70%.
Παει και αυτη και εγω περιμενα να εχει μεσα μονο isolate-casein.
Αυτα τα ολιγα.

----------


## just chris

αμα ελεγες τι λεει κ απο γευση-διαλυτοτητα θα ηταν μια χαρα review

----------


## kazabubu

> αμα ελεγες τι λεει κ απο γευση-διαλυτοτητα θα ηταν μια χαρα review


ok συμπληρωνω λοιπον 
Γευση 8/10 σοκολατα
Διαλυτοτητα 8/10
ΕΠισης την εκανα κρεμα με λιγο νερο μονο σε μπολακι και ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## Feygatos...

Παιδιά σαν fan της nutri (&bulk  :01. Razz: ) πριν λίγες μέρες έφτασε η τελευταία μου παραγγελία, καμιά 35 κιλά νούτρι, να αναφέρω για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν (και γω δεν το γνώριζα) από 86% πρωτείνη που ήταν την κάνανε 70%, και επιπλέον έγινε 4 πηγών, (whey milk, casein milk, soya, rice).. Μου έκανε εντύπωση που ακόμα την ονομάζουν 90+, εγώ προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να ξαναπάρω, εκτός αν πάρω την isolate, από γεύσεις δεν έχω θέμα, μόνο η φράουλα δεν πίνεται, όλες οι άλλες μου αρέσουν.

Σας παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες (πάνω η προηγούμενη παρτίδα, κάτω η καινούργια):

----------


## tzouas

Οντως πλεον δεν αξιζει...απο δω και περα και εγω μονο isolate....

----------


## beefmeup

RIP+

ηταν μαρκαν η καλυτερη πρωτεινη απο αποψης συστατικων,αναλογιας πηγων κ τιμης..

ποτε ξανα..τωρα μονο Pretty Bulk.

----------


## just chris

μ'αρεσει που ανοιξα το λινκ που ποσταρες να δω το site :08. Turtle:

----------


## Feygatos...

Και εγώ δυσαρεστήθηκα, έστειλα και ένα μειλ ρώτησα αφού έπεσε η ποιότητα γιατί έμεινε ίδια η τιμή αλλα δεν απάντησαν. Μόνο η isolate αξίζει αλλά πάει καμιά 10-12ε παραπάνω.

----------

